# ازاى!!! مفيش حد عندة معلومات عن مستشفى!!!!!!!



## karimfekry (22 سبتمبر 2006)

<BLOCKQUOTE id=639059ac>
<P>رجاء المساعدة..... عندى مشروع مستشفى 300 سرير و مش عارف اى حاجة عنة<BR>محتاج اعرف معلومات عن....<BR>الوظائف<BR>الفراغات<BR>المساحات<BR>علاقات الفراغات<BR>او اى شىء ممكن يساعد</P></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (22 سبتمبر 2006)

يمكنك الاطلاع علي كتاب Time Saver Standards for Building Types وستجد به كل المعلومات اللازمة


----------



## لؤلؤة قلبى (23 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ كريم فكرى
بعد السلام والتحية . رمضان كريم وانا مستع للمساعدة عندى كمية من االمراجع كبيرة جدا غلو قدرتا انك تحدد لى بى صوة محددة تماما انك محتاج لى شنو يكون افضل , انا بحاول الليلة اجهز ليك اكبر قدر وحنزلها ليك فى المنتدى . 
ولك جزيل شكرى


----------



## لؤلؤة قلبى (23 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ كريم فكرى
بعد السلام والتحية . رمضان كريم وانا مستع للمساعدة عندى كمية من االمراجع كبيرة جدا غلو قدرتا انك تحدد لى بى صوة محددة تماما انك محتاج لى شنو يكون افضل , انا بحاول الليلة اجهز ليك اكبر قدر وحنزلها ليك فى المنتدى . 
ولك جزيل شكرى


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*اتمنى افيدك*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

نظرا لطبيعة المهمه التي تؤديها المستشفيات فهي تتميز ببعض المعايير الواجب توافرها فيها .

الهدف الأساسي للمستشقى هو تقديم أنواع العلاج المختلفه للمرضى كذلك لتعليم وتدريب الأطباء وإجراء البحوث العلميه والطبيه .


لمواكبه التطور الهائل في أساليب العلاج كان لابد من تطوير تخطيط المستشفيات وتصميمها و مع هذا التطور هناك مجموعه من المبادئ العامه التي يجب تطبيقها على كافة المستشفيات بغض النظر عن الإتجاه التصميمي .
إنسانية مبنى المستشفى تعتبر من ضروريات العلاج وبالتالي فهي من أساسيات التصميم ، فيجب ان توفر للمريض الإحساس بالأمان والراحه سواء في الفراغات الداخليه أو الخارجيه ، ويمكن تحقيق ذلك عن طريق العديد من الوسائل المعماريه ( إضاءه طبيعيه – ربط الفراغات الداخليه بالخارجيه – الألوان دراسة مقياس الكتل والأحجام .........

نظرا للتغير اللمستمر في اساليب العلاج والتشخيص والرعايه الطبيه واتلي تستدعي استخدام فراغات مختلفه تبعا لتطور معداتها والاتها ، فينبغي ان يسمح تصميم المستشفى بالمرونه الكافيه لتغيير وتبديل استعمال الفراغات حسب الحاجه .

هناك أقسام بالمستشفى تكون عرضه أكثر من غيرها للإمتداد والتوسع ، وتكون من وظيفة المصمم التنبؤ بإحتمالات هذه الإمتدادات ونسبها .

نظرا للإرتفاع الكبير في تكاليف إنشاء المستشفيات الحديثه وصعوبة توفير التمويل الآزم لها ، فقد أصبح إنشاء المستشفيات على مراحل أمرا ضروريا ، بحيث يستفاد من المرحله الأولى لحين توافر تكاليف غنشاء المراحل التاليه .

مراحل تصميم المستشفى :
1. تحديد نوع المستشفى وسعته .
2. إعداد برنامج العمل ومتطلبات المشروع .
3. البدأ بإعداد الفكره الأوليه للتصاميم .
4. مناقشة التصاميم ومراجعتها حتى تصل إلى الفكره النهائيه المقبوله .
5. بدء العمل بإعداد التصاميم والإداره التنفيذيه لللمشروع .

حجم المستشفى :
يتوقف حجم المستشفى على العديد من الإعتبارات المتعلقه بما يلي :
أ‌- ظروف الموقع .
ب‌- عدد السكان المطلوب خدمتهم .
ت‌- نوع التخصصات المطلوبه بها .
ث‌- أنواع الخدمات الطبيه المطلوبه بها .
وتحدد مساحة الفراغات الإنتفاعيه ، ويضاف إليها حوالي 40 % للممرات والمصاعد والسلالم وآبار الصرف والتهويه وسمك الحوائط.

أنواع المستشفيات من حيث النوعيه :
المستشفيات العامه ( غير المتخصصه ) .
المستشفيات الخاصه أو المتخصصه .
المستشفيات التعليميه أو الجامعيه .
مستشفيات للمصابين بالحوادث ( الطوارئ ) .

أنواع المستشفيات من حيث الحجم :
مستشفى يسع 50 سرير .
مستشفى يسع 50 إلى 150 سرير .
مستشفى يسع من 150 إلى 600 سرير .
مستشفى يسع من 600 إلى 1000 سرير .

أنواع المستشفيات من حيث التخصصات :
مستشفيات مكمله تحتوي أكثر من 120 سرير وتحتوي أقل تقدير إختصاصي رئيسي .
مستشفيات تخصص رئيسي على اقل تقدير أكثر من 120 سرير تتضمن الطب العام والجراحه العامه .
مستشفيات مركزيه تحتوي 200 سرير تتضمن الطب العام والجراحه العامه والإختصاصات الإضافيه : توليد ، عيون ، أنف وأذن وحنجره .
الجراحه العامه والجراحه النسائيه والتوليد والأطفال والآشعه ، وإختصاصات اخرى مثل تخدير و أنف وأذن وحنجره وعيون .
مستشفيات مركزيه أكثر من 650 سرير بنفس الإختصاصات السابقه بلإضافه إلى المسالك البوليه والأمراض العصبيه والتشريح والتحاليل الطبيه .
مستشفيات كبرى تتضمن أكثر من 1000 سرير وكافة التخصصات .



أفضل توجيه لصالات الخدمه والمعالجه هو الشمال الشرقي والشمال الغربي ، أما توجيه غرف المرضى فيكون جنوبيا أو جنوبيا غربيا حيث الشمس تكون لطيفه في الصباح وتجمع الحراره ضعيف .



يحاط موقع المستشفى عادة بسور يفصل بين المنطقه التابعه للمستشفى وبين المناطق السكنيه ماعدا المدخل ، ويفضل ان تزيد هذه المسافه عن ضعف ارتفاع المبنى المجاور .

الشروط الرئيسيه الواجب توافرها في أرض المشروع :
أن تكون نظيفه بعيده عن مناطق الضباب والرياح والغبار والدخان والروائح الكريهه والحشرات . كما يؤخذ مساحة 10 م2 حدائق لكل سرير .
ويتم تقليل الضوضاء بزرع الشجيرات دائمة الخضره كما يجب أن يبعد مبنى امستشفى عن الطريق التابعه للمستشفى 40 م وعن الطرق العامه 80 م ، كما يجب ان يكون الموقع على اتصال بشبكات الطرق و محطات المواصلات العامه . 

طريقة الوصول للمستشفى :
يجب ان يكون للمستشفى مدخل وحيد للسيارات من الشارع ، ويفضل وجود مدخل رئيسي للمشاه مع طريق يمتد من أماكن أنتظار السيارات حتى البوابه الرئيسيه ، و يلحق به مركز للأستعلامات ومكان لبيع الزهور . 
ويجب أن يكون مدخل السيارات باتجاه واحد مع موقف للسيارات ويكون له إمكانية توسع بشكل كافي بعيدا عن إزدحام المستشفى ، وتكون منطقة الدخول غير مسوره كما يوجد مدخل لسيارات الإسعاف بعيدا عن الأنظار ويفضل ان يكون جانبيا ، كما توجد مداخل خاصه لأقسام الأطفال ، و مدخل خاص بساحات التخزين بحارتين ومساحه دائريه للمناوره بقطر 30 م .
كما يوجد مدخل مستقل لصالة التشريح .

نطاق خدمة المستشفى :
1. المستشفى العام على مستوى المدينه يخدم من 4- 8 كم حول المستشفى .
2. المستشفى على مستوى إقليم المدينه يخدم من 20 30 كم حول المستشفى .
3. المستشفى التخصصي ونطاق الخدمه منه غير محدود .

المكونات والعناصر الأساسيه للمستشفى : 
يمكن تقسيم عناصر المستشفى وظيفيا إلى 5 أقسام أساسيه هي :
1. وحدات التمريض .
2. أقسام الكشف والعلاج .
3. العياده الخارجيه .
4. الخدمات الطبيه والمساعده .
5. الخدمات العامه .
6. الإداره .




يمكن لمبنى المستشفى أن يتخذ تشكيلا معماريا تبعا للأسلوبين التاليين :

إسلوب التوزيع الأفقي :
يقسم وحدتي الخدمه العلاجيه الداخليه وخدمات الفحص الداخليه والخارجيه إلى أقسام تتجاور أفقيا مع أقسام التمريض (عنابر النوم ) .
ولهذا الإسلوب بعض المميزات وبعض العيوب :
المميزات :
• يعتبر هذا التوزيع الأفقي مناسبا للأراضي غير محدودة المساحه .
• يعطي علاقه وثيقه بين عنابر النوم و وحدة العلاج الطبي الخاصه بها .
• يمكن الأخذ يهذا الأسلوب في التوزيع للمستشفيات الصغيره .
العيوب :
• تعدد الخدمات الطبيه والتجهيزات مثل وجوب وجود جهاز أشعه في كل قسم .
• تحتاج لإمكانيه إداريه متقدمه .
• عدم المرونه اللازمه لزيادة ونقصان عدد الأسره الخاصه بكل قسم تبعا لطبيعة الأمراض السائده .

إسلوب التوزيع الرأسي : 
يعمل هذا الإسلوب على تجميع وحدات الخدمات الطبيه (خدمات علاجيه داخليه وخدمات الفحص الداخليه والخارجيه وقسم الإستقبال والحوادث ) في مستوى افقي واحد على ان يكون اتصالها بعنابر النوم راسيا .
المميزات :
• وجود علاقه مباشره وسريعه بين الخدمات الطبيه المتماثله.
• مرونة توزيع الأسره على أقسام التمريض المختلفه تبعا لمتغيرات الظروف .
• سهولة التنظيم الإداري نظرا لمركزية الإداره التي تسيطر على تشغيل جميع وحدات العمليات .
• الإقتصاد في تكاليف التهيزات المعماريه والتجهيزات الأليه .



تكوين الزهره :
وهو اسلوب توزيع جديد يجمع بين الإسلوبين السابقين في التوزيع وهو تكوين ذو صفه إشعاعيه يحتوي مركز الإشعاع الخدمات الطبيه كلها وتشع منه وحدات عنابر المرضى .


الحركه الأفقيه والرأسيه والمدخل :
تعتبر الأساس الأول في تصميم المستشفيات ، لأن الحركه القصيره تساعد على توفير الوقت والجهد للمتعاملين مع المستشفى سواء للعاملين فيه أو للمرضى ، كما ان فصل الحركه غير المتشابهه امر هام جدا فيجب مثلا فصل الجراحات النظيفه عن الجراحات المصحوبه بتلوث ( غير النظيفه ).

المداخل :
غالبا ما يكون للمستشفى مداخل منفصله لخطوط الحركه الرأسيه والمداخل الأساسيه للمستشفى هي :
1. مدخل المرضى الداخلين والزوار .
2. مدخل العيادات الخارجيه .
3. مدخل الإسعاف .
4. مدخل الخدمه .
5. مدخل المشرحه .
ودراسة العلاقه بين هذه المداخل تعد الخطوه الأولى في تصميم المستشفيات .
الإعتبارات المراعاه في هذه المداخل :
1) ياعى وجود منحدر للمعاقين بطريق الدخول .
2) يراعى وجود مدخل رئيسي للمشاه والسيارات .
3) يراعى وجود غرف قطع التذاكر في منطقة خارج الإستقبال منعا للإزدحام في المستشفيات العامه .
4) يراعى ان يلحق بمدخل الإسعاف غرفه بمساحة 15 م2 لفحص القادمين للإسعاف الأولي بالإضافه لحمام بمساحة 15 م2 وغرفة انتظار ومكان لحفظ نقالتين على الأقل و مخزن بياضات .
5) مدخل الخدمه لابد وان يكون متصل بساحه للتخديم لتفريغ إحتياجاتالمطبخ والمغسله والوقود وغيرها .
6) مدخل المشرحه لابد وان يكون بعيدا عن أنظار الزوار والمرضى ومن الممكن ان يكون مفتوحا على مساحة التخزين .

مسارات الحركه الأفقيه والرأسيه :
تصمم بحيث تخدم المناطق المختلفه بالإضافه لكل من :
• المرضى والنزلاء .
• الأطباء والممرضين والفنيين والمشتغلين بالأقسام الطبيه .
• المواد والأدوات الطبيه المعقمه .
• المواد الملوثه وغير النظيفه .
• الملفات والتقارير الطبيه .
وتصمم هذه المسارات بحيث لا يتم الوصول لأي قسم عبر قسم آخر حتى لا يتم نقل عدوى ، وتصمم المسارات بحث تسمح بعمليات الإمتداد للمستشفى بدون إعاقه .
وضع المصاعد والسلالم في مكان مركزي مع عمل مصعدين في الأجناب لتفريق تدفقات الحركه ،


----------



## الفهم (25 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

- إحصاءات المستشفيات والعيادات الخارجية والمستوصفات

6-1 تعريف الأسرة وأنواعها بالمستشفيات:

المستشفيات والعيادات الخارجية والمستوصفات تعتبر من مصادر الإحصاءات الصحية المهمة ، والآن نود أن نبحث في هذا الفصل بعض التعاريف والمعلومات التي يجب أن نلم بها ليتسنى لنا عند جمع البيانات الإحصائية المختلفة الخاصة المؤسسات المارة الذكر السير علي هديها لضمان الدقة في العمل وبذلك يمكن ارسام مؤسساتنا علي قواعد سليمة.
المستشفيات:
يمكن تقسيم إحصاءات المستشفيات إلى قسمين:
1.	الإحصاءات التي تخص أسرة المستشفى وكيفية احتسابها عند حدوث أي تغيير عليها.
2.	الإحصاءات الخاصة بالمرضى.
6-1-1 إحصاءات الأسرة:
قبل أن نسترسل في شرح المعلومات التي تخص إحصاءات المستشفيات علينا أن نعرف ماذا يقصد بالسرير.
تصنيف أسرة المستشفى:
يمكن تصنيف أسرة المستشفى حسب الفروع الطبية ، فمثلا الأسرة المخصصة للأمراض الباطنية والجراحة أو الأمراض النسائية والولادة والأمراض العينية أو أمراض الأنف والأذن والحنجرة الخ..... ، ويمكن تصنيفه حسب الآتي:
1.	أسرة خصوصية (درجة أولي): سرير واحد في كل غرفة.
2.	أسرة شبه خصوصية (درجة ثانية): سريرين أو ثلاثة في غرفة واحدة.
3.	أسرة الأجنحة (الدرجة الثالثة).
6-1-2 احتساب أسرة المستشفى:
بناء علي التعريف السابق الذكر فإن الأسرة التي تدخل في الإحصاء هي تلك السرة الموجودة في أجنحة المستشفى والتي تكون جاهزة لتشغل من قبل المرضى 24 ساعة فأكثر مضافا إليها الأسرة التالية:
1.	الأسرة الموجودة في الجناح المخصص لاستقبال المرضى الذي يصلون ويشغلون تلك الأسرة لحين إدخالهم إلى إحدى أجنحة المستشفى.
2.	الأسرة التي تخصص لمعالجة موظفي ومستخدمي المستشفى إذا احتاجوا إلى الدخول والتي يمكن أن تستعمل عند فراغها من قبل المرضى الآخرين.
3.	أسرة الجناح المخصص للمرضى من الأطفال ( لا يدخل في تعداد هذه الأسرة تلك الأسرة المخصصة لحديثي الولادة)
4.	الأسرة التي تخصص لعزل النساء المصابات بأمراض نفاسية.


5.	أسرة الغرف الجانبية التي تكون عادة ملاصقة إلى أو ضمن الأجنحة وتستعمل للمرضى الذين يتعذر وضعهم في الجناح وتتطلب حالتهم الصحية الهدوء.
6-1-3 الأسرة التي توجد في المستشفى ولا تدخل في الإحصاء:
أما السرير الذي لا يدخل في إحصاء أسرة المستشفى هو الذي يشغل من قبل مريض ما مدة أقل من 24 ساعة.
1.	الأسرة المخصصة لولادة الحوامل والتي تستعمل فقط أثناء الولادة ولمدة قصيرة.
2.	السرة الموجودة في القسم الخاص بإسعاف الحالات الطارئة ، وهذه تستعمل عادة للاستراحة التي تعقب المعالجة أو لإجراء عملية بسيطة لا تستوجب بقاء المريض مدة طويلة.
3.	الأسرة التي تخصص للمرضى الذين تظهر عليهم أمراض سارية فينقلون إليها بصفة مؤقتة حتى يتم إرسالهم إلى مستشفى الأمراض السارية. أما إذا استعملت هذه الأسرة لمعالجة المصابين بالأمراض السارية لحين شفائهم فعندئذ تدخل في إحصاء أسرة ذلك المستشفى
4.	السرة التي تخصص لغرض الفحص أو إجراء معالجات بسيطة ، كذلك الأسرة الموجودة في قسم الأشعة أو مصرف الدم وما شابه ذلك.
5.	الأسرة التي تستعمل في عيادات المستشفى الخارجية لاستراحة المرضى لمدة قصيرة بعد معالجة أو إجراء عملية بسيطة.
6.	الأسرة الموجودة في القسم المخصص لسكن الممرضات أو المستخدمين الآخرين والتي تستعمل عند مرض أحدهم أو إصابته بأذى من جراء عمله.
7.	الأسرة التي تستعمل مؤقتا لأولئك الذين يكونون تحت تأثير مخدر قبل أن ينقلوا إلى الأسرة المخصصة لهم في أجنحة المستشفى.
6-1-4 التغيرات التي تطرأ علي الأسرة وتحسب لغرض الإحصاء:
إن عدد الأسرة التي تخصص للمرضى في أي مستشفى يكون عادة ثابتا ولا يمكن أن يؤخذ أي تغيير في عدد الأسرة في الاعتبار ما لم تكن الزيادة أو النقصان في الأسرة دائمة لا مؤقتة. وفي أدناه أمثلة علي ذلك.
التغيرات التي تطرأ علي أسرة وتحسب لغرض الإحصاء:
1.	إذا حدث تغيير علي غرفة الدرجة الأولى ذات السرير الواحد بأن وضع فيها سرير ثان بصورة دائمة واعتبرت من غرف الدرجة الثانية فإن السرير الذي أضيف يحسب عند إحصاء عدد الأسرة.
2.	إذا تغيرت غرفة الدرجة الأولى ذات السريرين فإن أصبحت درجة أولى ذات سرير واحد فإن السرير الذي رفع يجب أن يطرح من مجموع الأسرة.
3.	إذا تغيرت إحدى الدرجات (الأولى أو الثانية) إلى درجة ثالثة فإن الأسرة التي أضيفت يجب أن تحسب عند إحصاء أسرة المستشفى.
4.	إذا استخدمت غرف إحدى الدور المخصصة لمستخدمي المستشفى لغرف قبول المرضى بصورة دائمة فإن أسرة تلك الغرف تحسب عند إحصاء أسرة المستشفى.
5.	إذا أبطل استخدام بعض الغرف للمرضى واستعملت لأغراض أخرى كمركز للأشعة أو مختبر فإن عدد الأسرة التي كانت موضوعة فيها تطرح من مجموع أسرة المستشفى عند إحصائها.

6-1-5 التغيرات التي تطرأ علي الأسرة ولا تحسب لغرض الإحصاء:
إذا حدثت تغيرات مؤقتة (لا دائمية) علي عدد أسرة المستشفى فإنها لا تؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار ، ويبقى عدد الأسرة ثابتا كأن لم يحث أي تغيير ، وفي أدناه أمثلة علي ذلك.
1.	الأسرة التي تضاف إلى جناح لتلافي الضغط الحاصل علي المستشفي وترفع عندما يخف الضغط ولا تدخل ضمن مجموع أسرة المستشفى لا يؤثر علي عدد الأسرة المخصصة لكل درجة.
2.	استعمال أسرة الدرجة الأولى أو الثانية من قبل مرضى الدرجة الثالثة في حالة اشغال جميع أسرة المستشفى لا يؤثر علي عدد الأسرة المخصصة لكل درجة.
3.	رفع التجهيزات (الفرش) عن بعض الأسرة عندما تكون غير مشغولة بناء علي قلة المرضى لا يؤثر علي عدد أسرة المستشفى الأصلي.
4.	عندما يكون جناح أو أكثر بحاجة إلى تصليح أو دهان فإن عدد الأسرة لا يتأثر ، ولكن إذا رفع سرير من الأسرة لمدة غير معلومة بسبب قلة الأيدي العاملة فعندئذ يطرح عدد الأسرة المرفوعة من مجموع أسرة المستشفى.
6-2 نسبة اشغال أسرة المستشفى:
إن نسبة انشغال الأسرة خلال مدة معينة تقدر بمجموع أيام المرضى الذين أدخلوا المستشفى فعلا إلى مجموع أيام المرضى لو فرض وانشغلت جميع الأسرة خلال تلك المدة المعينة. ولإيضاح ذلك نضرب المثل التالي:
إذا كان عدد أسرة مستشفى خلال شهر يونيو 250 سرير فلو فرضنا أن جميع أسرة المستشفى كانت مشغولة خلال جميع أيام الشهر لأصبح مجموع أيام المرضى – عدد الأسرة لعدد أيام الشهر أي 250 × 30 = 7500. 
ولكن عند رجوعنا إلى عدد أيام المرضى الذين أدخلوا فعلا المستشفى وجدناه 5490 ، وعلي ذلك تصبح نسبة انشغال سرير المستشفي المئوية (5490 ÷ 7500) × 100 = 73%
أي أن معدل انشغال السرير كان 73 في الشهر فقط ، ويمكن أن نبني علي هذه النسبة احتياج المنطقة إلى زيادة في عدد الأسرة أو فتح أجنحة أخرى بالمستشفى أو بناء مستشفى جديد.
6-3 إحصاءات مرضى المستشفيات:
إن ما يهمنا معرفته من إحصاءات مرضى المستشفيات هو:
1.	نسبة إدخال المرضى: ي عدد الداخلين من المرضى إلى نطاق المستشفى.
2.	نسبة إدخال المرضى الخاصة: أي علاقة عدد المرضى الداخلين من فئات حيوية أو اجتماعية إلى عدد تلك الفئات من السكان.
3.	معدلات المرض حسب كل فصل من فصول السنة.
4.	معدلات عدد المرضى بالمستشفى الذين تم شفائهم إلى عدد جميع الحالات التي يجب أن يصير استشفاؤها.




ولغرض التوصل إلى المعلومات المذكورة أعلاه علينا أن نلم ببعض التعارف والمعلومات الخاصة بإدخال المرضى إلى المستشفيات وإخراجهم منها وكيفية معرفة عدد المرضى اليومي في المستشفى....الخ ، لأننا مثلا كيف نجمع البيانات الإحصائية عن مرضى المستشفيات إذا كنا لا نعرف مريض المستشفى.
6-3-1 تعريف مريض المستشفيات:
مريض المستشفيات هم أولئك الأشخاص الذين يراجعون أحد المستشفيات لغرض وضعهم تحت مشاهدة الأطباء أو لإجراء فحوص للتوصل إلى تشخيص أو لأجل المعالجة. ويقسم مرضى المستشفيات إلى قسمين:
1.	المرضى الداخلون.
2.	المرضى الخارجون.
6-3-2 المرضى الداخليون:
يقصد بالمريض الداخلي كل شخص شغل سريرا أو مهد أو إحدى السلال الخاصة بحديثي الولادة لغرض المشاهدة والعناية الطبية والتوصل إلى تشخيص مرض أو للمعالجة ، أو عندما يقال أن عدد المرضى الداخليون (كذا) يجب أن لا يغرب عن البال أن عدد حديثي الولادة ليس بضمنهم أو بصورة أوضح عندما نريد أن نخبر أن المرضى الداخليون نقول مثلا أن عدد المرضى الداخليون (باستثناء حديثي الولادة – 200 ، وأن عدد حديثي الولادة – 30).
ويجب أن يلاحظ أن ذوي المرضى الذين يلازمون مرضاهم لا يحسبون ضمن المرضى الداخليين.
لقد بينا أن حديثي الولادة الموجودون بالمستشفى لا يحتسبون ضم المرضى الداخليين ، والآن علينا أن نعرف ما هو المقصود بحديث الولادة الداخلي.
6-3-3 تعريف حديث الولادة الداخلي:
هو الطفل الذي ولد حديثا في المستشفى وبقي في الجناح المخصص لحديثي الولادة بقصد العناية به. إن حديث الولادة الذي ينقل من الجناح المخصص للولادة إلى جناح أمراض الأطفال لغرض المعالجة يعتبر مريضا داخليا ويحسب ضمن المرضى الداخليين.
وكذلك حديث الولادة الذي يدخل إلى جناح الأطفال لأي مستشفي بقصد المعالجة يعتبر مريضا داخليا ولا يحسب مع حديثي الولادة الموجودين في جناح الولادة.
6-3-4 بعض الإيضاحات بخصوص المرضى ونقلهم:
1.	إذا خرج مريض من المستشفى ثم عاد مدة من الزمن وأدخل إليها فيعتبر دخولا جديدا.
2.	إذا مات شخص في غرفة الإسعاف وقبل إدخاله المستشفى فلا يحسب ضمن المرضى الداخليين.
3.	لا تعتبر دخولا جديدا عند نقل مريض ما من جناح إلى آخر ومن درجة إلى أخرى.
4.	عندما يراد أن يحسب عدد المرضى الذين أدخلوا خلال فترة معينة من الزمن يجب أن لا يدخل بضمنهم أولئك المرضى الذي كانوا موجودين قبل تلك الفترة.
5.	يجب أن تخبر دائرة الإحصاء في المستشفى عن كل مريض ينقل من جناح إلى آخر أو من درجة إلى أخرى أو كل مولود حديث ونقل من جناح الولادة إلى جناح أمراض الأطفال ، وعلي دائرة الإحصاء تسجيل مثل هذا النقل في سجلاتها.



6-3-5 تعريف المريض الخارج من المستشفى:
هو المريض الداخلي الذي أخرج من المستشفى بعد أن أجريت له بعض الفحوص إن كان قد أخرج من المستشفى حيا أو ميتا وأحتفظ له بملف (أوراق العلاج والفحوص والطعام) في دائرة الإحصاء ، أما حديثي الولادة المخرجين من المستشفى لا يحسبون ضمن عدد المخرجين الآخرين ويدرج عند الخارجين منهم بحقل خاص.
6-4 تسجيل وفيات المرضى الداخليين:
تصنف وتسجل الوفيات التي تحدث بين مرضى المستشفيات الداخليين بحسب المدة الكائنة بين دخول المريض المستشفى وحصول الوفاة كالآتي:
1.	الوفيات التي حدثت خلال 48 ساعة من دخول المريض المستشفى.
2.	الوفيات التي حدثت بعد 48 ساعة من دخول المريض المستشفى.
هذا علاوة علي التصنيف الذي يجري عادة من نهاية كل شهر حسب العمر والجنس وسبب الوفاة والذي يقدم به تقرير إلى دائرة الإحصاء المركزية.
يجب ألا تدخل الوفيات التي تحدث قبل إدخال المريض المستشفى كوفاته وهو في سيارة الإسعاف أو في جناح الطوارئ ضمن وفيات المستشفى. 
6-5 نسبة وفيات مرضى المستشفيات:
تحسب نسبة الوفاة بطريقتين: الطريقة الأولى وتسمى للنسبة الإجمالية وتستخرج كالآتي – عدد الوفيات التي حثت خلال مدة معينة من الزمن علي عدد المرضى المخرجين من المستشفى (ويشمل هذا العدد عدد الوفيات أيضا) لنفس المدة.
أما الطريقة الثانية: وهي التي تسمى النسبة الصافية وتستخرج كالآتي – عدد الوفيات التي حدثت بعد مرور 48 ساعة علي دخولهم المستشفى إلى المرضى المخرجين من المستشفى (ويشمل هذا العدد عدد المتوفين أيضا) خلال نفس المدة.
6-6 إحصاء عدد المرضى اليومي:
قبل أن نشرح كيفية ‘إحصاء عدد المرضى اليومي علينا أن نعرف ما هو المقصود بيوم المريض (أي متى يعتبر أن المريض قد قضى يوما في المستشفى وأعتبر مريضا داخليا ذلك اليوم).
6-6-1 تعريف يوم المريض:
هو المدة التي تقع بين ساعة حصر عدد المرضى ليومين متتاليين.









بعض الإيضاحات الخاصة باحتساب يوم المريض:
لما كان حديثي الولادة لا يحسبون ضمن المرضى الداخليين بل يحسبون لوحدهم لذلك فإن الأيام التي يمكثونها في المستشفى لا تحسب ضمن أيام المرضى 
لا يحسب يوم الإخراج من المستشفى ضمن أيام المريض إلا المريض في حالة واحدة فقط وذلك عندما يخرج المريض بنفس اليوم الذي دخل فيه وبشرط أن يكون قد أشغل سريرا.
والآن وبعد أن بينا ما هو المقصود بيوم المريض ، وأوضحنا بعض الحالات الخاصة بذلك يمكننا أن نورد المثال التالي عن كيفية إحصاء المرضى اليومي واضعين نصب أعيننا أن وقت إحصاء المرضى يكون من منتصف كل ليلة.
مثال:
إذا فرضنا أن عدد المرضى في منتصف ليلة 2 يونيو كان: 90 مريضا
وأدخل يوم 3 يونيو 12 مريضا.
فيكون مجموع المرضى 102 مريضا
أخرج يوم 3 يونيو 9 مرضى
فأصبح الباقي 93 مريضا
أدخل يوم 3 يونيو ثم أخرج بنفس اليوم 2 مريض
فيكون مجموع المرضى النهائي 95 مريضا.
6-6-2 المعدل اليومي للمرضى الداخليين خلال مدة معينة:
يستخرج المعدل بأن يقسم عدد أيام المرضى (عدا حديثي الولادة) خلال مدة معينة من الزمن علي عدد أيام تلك المدة ، ولإيضاح ذلك نورد المثال التالي:
مثال:
لقد وجدنا أن مجموع أيام المرضى (عدا حديثي الولادة) هو 47,815 خلال سنة
فيكون عندئذ: المعدل اليومي للمرضى الداخليين = (47,815 ÷ 365) = 131 مريضا داخليا.
مثال آخر:
وجد أن مجموع أيام المرضى لشهر يونيو (5,400) 
فيكون معدل وجود المرضى الداخليين اليومي = 5,400 ÷ 30 = 180 مريضا




6-7 معدل مدة البقاء في المستشفى:
إن معدل مدة البقاء في المستشفى يساوي معدل عدد أيام المريض التي قدمت له العناية الطبية خلالها.
ويستخرج هذا المعدل بأن يقسم مجموع عدد أيام المرضى الذين أخرجوا من المستشفى (بما فيهم مجموع أيام المتوفين) خلال مدة معينة من الزمن علي عدد المرضى المخرجين (بما فيهم المتوفين) خلال نفس المدة. ونورد لذلك المثال التالي:-
مثال:
لقد كان مجموع أيام المرضى المخرجين خلال 12 شهر 47,815 ، وأن عدد الذين أخرجوا من المستشفى (بما فيهم المتوفين) 4,158
فيكون معدل المكوث = 47,815 ÷ 4,158 = 11.5 يوما
6-8 تصنيف المرضى الداخليين:
يمكن تصنيف المرضى الداخليين حسب الأوصاف التالية:
1.	حسب نوع الأمراض التي أدخلوها من أجلها: إن كانت أمراض باطنية أو بأمراض سارية أو عصبية ونفسية أو جراحية أو أمراض الأطفال أو السل أو أمراض العين أو أمراض الأذن والأنف والحنجرة أو الولادة أو الأمراض النسائية.
2.	حسب العمر: يمكن تصنيف المرضى حسب فئات الأعمار التي يتق عليها.
3.	حسب الجنس: إن كان المريض ذكرا أو أنثى.
4.	حسب محل السكن: ويجرى هذا التصنيف لغرض معرفة عدد الداخلين:
أ‌.	من سكان المنطقة التي يوجد فيها المستشفى.
ب‌.	من سكان المناطق الأخرى المجاورة.
وذلك ليتسنى لنا معرفة درجة احتياج المناطق الأخرى إلى وجود مستشفى وعدد الأسرة التي يجب أن يحتويها وإن كان في الحقيقة أن عدد الداخلين من المناطق المجاورة لا يعطي فكرة صحيحة عن عدد من يحتاج إلى دخول المستشفي من سكان تلك المناطق وذلك لأسباب عدة منها: صعوبة الوصول إلى المستشفي من جراء المطر أو رداءة الأحوال الجوية أو سوء حالة المريض الصحية التي تسمح له بالمشي مسافة طويلة ، ولكن علي أي حال من الأحول فإن هذا التصنيف يعطي فكرة واضحة عن احتياج المناطق المختلفة إلى وجود المستشفيات أو عدمها.





5.	حسب درجات الأسرة أو بكلمة أوضح حسب الأجور: ودرجات الأسرة كالآتي:
أ‌.	الدرجة الأولي (الأسرة الخصوصية)
ب‌.	الدرجة الثانية (الأسرة شبه الخصوصية)
ت‌.	الدرجة الثالثة (أسرة الأجنحة)
فالأجور التي تدفع في كل درجة تختلف عن الدرجة الأخرى.
6-9 المرضى الخارجون:
6-9-1 تعريف المريض الخارجي:
هو ذلك الشخص الذي يستفيد من الخدمات الصحية التي تقدمها المستشفي كالتشخيص أو العلاج بدون أن يشغل سريرا في ذلك المستشفي ، ويوجد ثلاثة أنواع من المرضى الخارجين.
مرضى عيادات المستشفى:
والمريض في هذه الحالة يكون غير قادر علي دفع أجرة الفحص أو العلاج لطبيب خاص فيراجع المستشفى فيفحص أو يعالج تجاه أجر رمزي زهيد أو بدون أجر.
مرضى العيادات الخاصة:
هم الذين يرسلون من قبل أطبائهم الخاصين لعمل التشخيص أو المعالجة تجاه أجر معين.
الحالات الطارئة:
وهي الحالات التي تحدث بشكل طارئ وتحتاج إلى إسعافات سريعة ، وتعريف الزيارة للعيادة الخارجية هي المراجعة لأي من دوائر العيادة الخارجية للمستشفى من أجل فحص أو الحصول علي خدمة طبية.
إيضاحات:
1.	إذا راجع مريض ما عدة عيادات خارجية مثل الجراحة والعيون والجلدية بنفس اليوم فإن مراجعته لأي من العيادات تحسب زيارة.
2.	إن أي فحص يقوم به طبيب العيادة الخارجية لغرض الإدخال للمستشفى تعتبر زيارة.
3.	لا تحسب زيارة إذا كان المراجع قد تسجل في العيادة الخارجية ولم يخص بأي خدمة طبية
6-9-2 إحصاءات مرضى العيادات الخارجية:
لقد سبق أن قسمنا مرضى العيادات الخارجية إلى ثلاث أقسام ، والآن سنشرح كيفية مسك سجلات العيادة الخارجية والحوادث التي تسجل بكل منها ليرجع إليها عند جمع البيانات الإحصائية.




يحفظ في العيادات الخارجية ثلاث سجلات:
1-	سجل لزائري العيادة الخارجية الذي يراجعون لغرض الفحص أو المعالجة.
2-	سجل لمراجعي الشعب التي تقوم بإجراء الفحوص الخاصة للتوصل إلى تشخيص المرض كالأشعة والمختبر أو تقوم بإجراء معالجة خاصة كالعلاج بالأشعة العميقة أو النظائر المشعة أو لقاح ب.ث.ج وغيرها.
3-	سجل الحالات الطارئة ، ويحفظ في قسم الطوارئ من العيادة الخارجية ، ويصنف مراجعي هذا القسم حسب الآتي:
•	المرضى الذين يعالجون في القسم ولا يستدعي حالتهم الصحية إدخالهم المستشفى (ويدخل ضمن هؤلاء المراجعين الذين هم بحاجة لتغيير ضمادهم).
•	المرضى الذين يعالجون في قسم الطوارئ عند إصابتهم ثم يرسلون إلى إحدى شعب العيادة الخارجية لإكمال معالجتهم.
•	المرضى الذين يجرى إسعافهم في قسم الطوارئ ويدخلون المستشفى بعدئذ ويشغلون سريرا بناءا علي ما تتطلبه حالته الصحية.
•	المرضى الذين يعالجون في قسم الطوارئ ومن ثم يتبين أن حالتهم تستدعي دخولهم المستشفى.
6-9-3 تصنيف مراجعي العيادات الخارجية:
يمكن تصنيف مراجعي العيادات الخارجية حسب الأوصاف التالية: ويعتبر المراجع جديدا إن كان:
1.	قد راجع العيادة الخارجية لأول مرة في حياته.
2.	سبق أن راجع العيادة الخارجية في السنة المنصرمة ولكن لم يراجع أكثر من مرة واحدة خلال السنة التي هو فيها من أجل مرض واحد.
3.	قد راجع شعبا طبية مختلفة ، ففي كل شعبة يعتبر مريضا جديدا إن كانت مراجعته لها لأول مرة ، أما إذا تكررت الزيارة لشعبة واحدة خلال سنة معينة من أجل مرض واحد فيعتبر المراجع قديما.
4.	مكان سكن مراجعي العيادة الخارجية: إن أهمية تسجيل محل سكن مراجعي العيادة الخارجية لأجل التوصل إلى معرفة عدد الذين يحتاجوا إلى المعالجة في المستشفيات من سكان المنطقة التي توجد فيها العيادة الخارجية وعدد من يحتاجون إلى المعالجة من سكان المناطق المجاورة إذ من هذا العدد يستدل علي مدى حاجة تلك المناطق إلى مؤسسات صحية.





مصدر إرسال المريض:
إن كان المريض قد أرسل من قبل جمعية اجتماعية أو من طبيب خاص أو من قبل شعبة الطوارئ لإحدى المستشفيات....الخ.
الأجور:
يجرى تصنيف مراجعي العيادة الخارجية حسب الأجور التي يدفعونها إن كانت:
1.	أجور كاملة.
2.	أجور مخفضة.
3.	المجان.
6-9-4 التنظيم الإداري للإحصاء في المستشفيات:
1.	عندما تكون في مؤسسة صحية عدة شعب كل منها مستقلة عن الأخرى فعلي كل شعبة أو جناح أن يمسك سجلا للمرضى وذلك لأسباب من أهمها:
أ‌.	ليتسنى للشعبة أو الجناح الحصول علي أرقام يستدل منها علي نتائج طرق المعالجة ودرجة تأثير العوامل المختلفة علي تلك الطرق.
ب‌.	ليسهل الإشراف الإداري علي أعمال الإحصاء.
ت‌.	ليمكن معرفة كمية العمل الذي قام به كل جناح أو قسم من أقسام المستشفى.
ث‌.	ليمكن مقارنة كمية العمل الذي تقوم به شعبة أو يقوم به كل جناح حسب السنوات خلال مدة معينة من السنة ، أو مقارنة أعمال شعبة إحدى المستشفيات مع شعبة مماثلة لها في العمل من مستشفى آخر.
ج‌.	ليمكن معرفة الطاقة البشرية التي صرف لذلك العمل ، وعدد المستخدمين الذي يتطلبهم ، وعدد الأيام التي يحتاجها العامل الواحد ، وعدد الساعات التي يقضيها كل مستخدم لإنجاز ذلك العمل
2.	يجب أن يكون في كل شعبة أو جناح شخص تلقى علي عاتقه مسئولية جمع الإحصاءات وتقديم تقرير لها إلى مدير المستشفى.
3.	يجب أن تقدم كل شعبة من شعب المستشفى تقريرا شهريا بنسختين ، تحتفظ بنسخة منها وترسل الأخرى إلى مدير المستشفى.
4.	لضمان دخول التقارير الشهرية من جميع شعب المستشفى بوقتها يجب أن يعين مدير المستشفى من يراقب وصول التقارير بصورة منتظمة من كل شعبة ويلاحظ من يتأخر عن تقديم التقرير.
5.	تقوم دائرة الإحصاء في كل مستشفى بإملاء الاستمارة الخاصة بالمرضى المخرجين من المستشفى بنسختين تحتفظ بواحدة منها وترسل الأخرى إلى دائرة الإحصاء الصحي والحيوي المركزية حيث يجرى تصنيف الأمراض فيها حسب العمر والجنس ونوع المرض والمهنة وغير ذلك من المعلومات التي قد يطلب درجها عند إجراء دراسات خاصة ن ولما كانت الوفيات تحتسب من ضمن المخرجين 



6.	لذلك فإن علي دائرة الإحصاء ملء استمارة كلك متوفى وإرسالها بنفس الطريقة التي سبق أن بيناها أعلاه.
7.	تقدم شعبة العمليات بيانات إحصائية عن نوع وعدد العمليات التي أجريت شهريا مع بيان الملاحظات التي توضح أسباب فشل العملية أو حدوث الإختلاطات عن كل عملية لم يكتب لها النجاح التام ، وترسل نسخة من هذا التقرير إلى دائرة الإحصاء الصحي والحيوي المركزي.
6-9-5 دلائل نوعية العمل في المستشفيات:
شعب المرضى الداخليين:
إن الدلائل علي نوعية العمل كثيرة وتختلف باختلاف طبيعة العمل ولن نذكر هنا إلا القليل منها علي سبيل الإيضاح لمعناها ، فقد يكون مثلا استكمال معدل المكوث في المستشفى أو نسبة خطر الإصابات إلى مجموع مرضى المستشفى كدليل علي نوعية العمل ، غير أن هذين الدليلين يفقدان قيمتهما إن لم تميز بين مختلف الأمراض والعمر والوقت الذي مر بين بدء المرض ودخول المريض المستشفى ، ويمكن أن نذكر بين الدلائل المختلفة الأخرى نسبة العدوى في المستشفى والتوافق بين التشخيص السريري والتشريحي.
العيادات الخارجية:


----------



## الفهم (25 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

6- إحصاءات المستشفيات والعيادات الخارجية والمستوصفات

6-1 تعريف الأسرة وأنواعها بالمستشفيات:

المستشفيات والعيادات الخارجية والمستوصفات تعتبر من مصادر الإحصاءات الصحية المهمة ، والآن نود أن نبحث في هذا الفصل بعض التعاريف والمعلومات التي يجب أن نلم بها ليتسنى لنا عند جمع البيانات الإحصائية المختلفة الخاصة المؤسسات المارة الذكر السير علي هديها لضمان الدقة في العمل وبذلك يمكن ارسام مؤسساتنا علي قواعد سليمة.
المستشفيات:
يمكن تقسيم إحصاءات المستشفيات إلى قسمين:
1.	الإحصاءات التي تخص أسرة المستشفى وكيفية احتسابها عند حدوث أي تغيير عليها.
2.	الإحصاءات الخاصة بالمرضى.
6-1-1 إحصاءات الأسرة:
قبل أن نسترسل في شرح المعلومات التي تخص إحصاءات المستشفيات علينا أن نعرف ماذا يقصد بالسرير.
تصنيف أسرة المستشفى:
يمكن تصنيف أسرة المستشفى حسب الفروع الطبية ، فمثلا الأسرة المخصصة للأمراض الباطنية والجراحة أو الأمراض النسائية والولادة والأمراض العينية أو أمراض الأنف والأذن والحنجرة الخ..... ، ويمكن تصنيفه حسب الآتي:
1.	أسرة خصوصية (درجة أولي): سرير واحد في كل غرفة.
2.	أسرة شبه خصوصية (درجة ثانية): سريرين أو ثلاثة في غرفة واحدة.
3.	أسرة الأجنحة (الدرجة الثالثة).
6-1-2 احتساب أسرة المستشفى:
بناء علي التعريف السابق الذكر فإن الأسرة التي تدخل في الإحصاء هي تلك السرة الموجودة في أجنحة المستشفى والتي تكون جاهزة لتشغل من قبل المرضى 24 ساعة فأكثر مضافا إليها الأسرة التالية:
1.	الأسرة الموجودة في الجناح المخصص لاستقبال المرضى الذي يصلون ويشغلون تلك الأسرة لحين إدخالهم إلى إحدى أجنحة المستشفى.
2.	الأسرة التي تخصص لمعالجة موظفي ومستخدمي المستشفى إذا احتاجوا إلى الدخول والتي يمكن أن تستعمل عند فراغها من قبل المرضى الآخرين.
3.	أسرة الجناح المخصص للمرضى من الأطفال ( لا يدخل في تعداد هذه الأسرة تلك الأسرة المخصصة لحديثي الولادة)
4.	الأسرة التي تخصص لعزل النساء المصابات بأمراض نفاسية.


5.	أسرة الغرف الجانبية التي تكون عادة ملاصقة إلى أو ضمن الأجنحة وتستعمل للمرضى الذين يتعذر وضعهم في الجناح وتتطلب حالتهم الصحية الهدوء.
6-1-3 الأسرة التي توجد في المستشفى ولا تدخل في الإحصاء:
أما السرير الذي لا يدخل في إحصاء أسرة المستشفى هو الذي يشغل من قبل مريض ما مدة أقل من 24 ساعة.
1.	الأسرة المخصصة لولادة الحوامل والتي تستعمل فقط أثناء الولادة ولمدة قصيرة.
2.	السرة الموجودة في القسم الخاص بإسعاف الحالات الطارئة ، وهذه تستعمل عادة للاستراحة التي تعقب المعالجة أو لإجراء عملية بسيطة لا تستوجب بقاء المريض مدة طويلة.
3.	الأسرة التي تخصص للمرضى الذين تظهر عليهم أمراض سارية فينقلون إليها بصفة مؤقتة حتى يتم إرسالهم إلى مستشفى الأمراض السارية. أما إذا استعملت هذه الأسرة لمعالجة المصابين بالأمراض السارية لحين شفائهم فعندئذ تدخل في إحصاء أسرة ذلك المستشفى
4.	السرة التي تخصص لغرض الفحص أو إجراء معالجات بسيطة ، كذلك الأسرة الموجودة في قسم الأشعة أو مصرف الدم وما شابه ذلك.
5.	الأسرة التي تستعمل في عيادات المستشفى الخارجية لاستراحة المرضى لمدة قصيرة بعد معالجة أو إجراء عملية بسيطة.
6.	الأسرة الموجودة في القسم المخصص لسكن الممرضات أو المستخدمين الآخرين والتي تستعمل عند مرض أحدهم أو إصابته بأذى من جراء عمله.
7.	الأسرة التي تستعمل مؤقتا لأولئك الذين يكونون تحت تأثير مخدر قبل أن ينقلوا إلى الأسرة المخصصة لهم في أجنحة المستشفى.
6-1-4 التغيرات التي تطرأ علي الأسرة وتحسب لغرض الإحصاء:
إن عدد الأسرة التي تخصص للمرضى في أي مستشفى يكون عادة ثابتا ولا يمكن أن يؤخذ أي تغيير في عدد الأسرة في الاعتبار ما لم تكن الزيادة أو النقصان في الأسرة دائمة لا مؤقتة. وفي أدناه أمثلة علي ذلك.
التغيرات التي تطرأ علي أسرة وتحسب لغرض الإحصاء:
1.	إذا حدث تغيير علي غرفة الدرجة الأولى ذات السرير الواحد بأن وضع فيها سرير ثان بصورة دائمة واعتبرت من غرف الدرجة الثانية فإن السرير الذي أضيف يحسب عند إحصاء عدد الأسرة.
2.	إذا تغيرت غرفة الدرجة الأولى ذات السريرين فإن أصبحت درجة أولى ذات سرير واحد فإن السرير الذي رفع يجب أن يطرح من مجموع الأسرة.
3.	إذا تغيرت إحدى الدرجات (الأولى أو الثانية) إلى درجة ثالثة فإن الأسرة التي أضيفت يجب أن تحسب عند إحصاء أسرة المستشفى.
4.	إذا استخدمت غرف إحدى الدور المخصصة لمستخدمي المستشفى لغرف قبول المرضى بصورة دائمة فإن أسرة تلك الغرف تحسب عند إحصاء أسرة المستشفى.
5.	إذا أبطل استخدام بعض الغرف للمرضى واستعملت لأغراض أخرى كمركز للأشعة أو مختبر فإن عدد الأسرة التي كانت موضوعة فيها تطرح من مجموع أسرة المستشفى عند إحصائها.


----------



## الفهم (25 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
قرار وزير الصحة رقم 216 لسنة 1982
باللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 51 لسنة 1981
ـــــ
ووزير الدولة للصحة : 
- بعد الإطلاع علي القانون رقم 51 لسنة 1981 بشأن تنظيم المنشآت الطبية 0 
- وعلي قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 268 لسنة 1975 بتنظيم مسئوليات و اختصاصات وزير الصحة 0 
قــــــــرر
أولاً : بشأن الاشتراطات اللازمة للترخيص بتشغيل منشأة طبية 0 
مادة (1) : يتعين للترخيص بتشغيل منشأة طبية توافر الاشتراطات الآتية : 
(أ‌) أن تكون حجرات المنشأة الطبية جيدة التهوية والإضاءة 0 
(ب‌) أن تكون المنشأة مزودة بوسائل تغذيتها بالمياه النقية بصفة مستمرة 0 
(ج‌) أن تكون المنشأة مزودة بوسائل الصرف الصحي المناسبة 
( د ) أن تزود المنشأة بالوسائل والأدوات الصحية اللازمة للتخلص من القمامة والفضلات 0 
(هـ) أن تزود المنشأة بالأجهزة اللازمة لإطفاء الحرائق 0 
(و‌) أن تكوون المنشأة مجهزة بوسائل الإسعاف الأولية 0 
مادة (2) : تقوم اللجنة المشكلة طبقاً للمادة 12 من القانون رقم 51 لسنة 1981 المشار إليه بوضع مستويات للمستشفيات الخاصة طبقاً 
لتكامل الخدمات الصحية والخدمات الفندقية التي تقوم بها 0 
مادة (3) : تنقسم غرف أقامه المرضي في المنشآت الطبية التي بها أسرة للعلاج إلي المستويات الآتية : 
أ‌-	جناح ويشمل غرفة نوم بها سرير واحد وملحق بها صالون ودورة مياه مستقلة 0 
ب- الدرجة الأولي الممتازة وتتكون من غرفة واحدة بها سرير واحد ولها دورة مياه مستقلة 0 
ج- الدرجة الأولي وتتكون من غرفة واحدة بها سرير واحد ولها دورة مياه مشتركة0 
د- الدرجة الثانية وتتكون من غرفة واحدة بها سريران ولها دورة مياه مستقلة أو مشتركة 0 
هـ- الدرجة الثالثة ولا يزيد عدد الأسرة بالغرفة الواحدة عن أربعة أسرة ولها دورة مياه خاصة بها أو مشتركة 0 
مادة (4) : تزود كل غرفة من غرف المرضي بالمنشأة بأثاث سهل التنظيف لا يعوق التهوية والإضاءة ولا تقل المساحة المخصصة لكل 
سرير عن 8 متر ، علي أن تنشأ دورة مياه وحمام لكل عشرة أسرة علي الأكثر في حالة عدم تزويد الغرفة بدورة مياه مستقلة 
مادة (5) : يجب علي المنشأة تخصيص محطــة تمريض مجهــزة لكل أربعين سريراً علي أن تمد هذه المحطة بأثاثات خاصة بحفظ 
الملفات والسجلات وأخري لحفظ الأدوية والمهمات والآلات الطبية اللازمة للعمل التمريضي وكذلك بجهاز استدعاء 0 
مادة (6) : يشترط توافر الاشتراطات الآتية في حجرة العمليات بالمنشأة :- 
أ-ألا تقل مساحـة الحجرة التي تجري بها العمليات الصغرى والمتوسطة عن 12م2 علي ألا يقل طول أحد الأضلاع عن 
3 متراً ، أما الحجرة التي تجري بها عمليات كبيرة فلا تقل مساحتها عن 20م2
ب- أن تكون الأبواب والنوافذ جيدة الصنع ومحكمة وأن يكون زجاجها سليماً دائماً وفي حالة استعمال جهاز التكيف يفضل 
استعمال نظام التكيف المركزي المزود بالمرشحات 0 
ج- أن تكون الحجرة مزودة بضوء صناعي كاف فوق منضدة العمليات وأن تكون هناك أجهزة إضاءة احتياطية للعمل في حالة 
انقطاع التيار الكهربائي 0 
د- تزود الحجرة بالحد الأدنى على الأقل من الآلات الجراحية و أجهزة التخدير و الإفاقة و وسائل الإسعاف التي تتناسب 
مع نوع العمليات التي تجرى بها 0
هـ- يلحق بالحجرة في حاله إجراء عمليات جراحية كبرى غرفة أو مكان للإفاقة يكون مجهزا بالتجهيزات المناسبة
و – في حالة عدم وجود قسم للتعقيم المركزي بالمنشأة الطبية التي بها جناح للعمليات يلحق بحجرة العمليات غرفة للتعقيم 
تكون مزودة على الأقل بأتوكلاف يعمل بالبخار و فرن تعقيم بالهواء الساخن و عدد مناسب من علب التعقيم 0
ز- يلحق بالحجرة مكان لتغيير الملابس و غسل الأيدي للجراحين و هيئة التمريض 0
مادة (7) : يجب أن تتوافر بكل منشأة طبية بها مائة سرير فأكثر صيدلية يطبق عليها الاشتراطات الواردة بالقانون رقم 127 لسنه
1955بشأن مزاولة مهنة الصيدلة 0
مادة (8) : يجب على المنشأة الطبية مراعاة أحكام قرار وزير الصحة رقم 630 لسنه 1962 بإصدار اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون 
رقم 59 لسنه 1960 في حالة وجود أجهزة للتشخيص أو العلاج بالإشعاعات المؤينة 0
مادة (9) : في حالة وجود عيادة خارجية بالمنشآت يجب أن تتوافر بها الاشتراطات الآتية :
1.	أن يكون لها مدخل خاص 
2. أن تكون بها أماكن انتظار مناسبة و مزودة بـأثاث جيد و ملحق بها عدد كاف من دورات المياه 
3. أن يكون بها عدد كاف من غرف الكشف المزودة بوسائل التشخيص المناسبة 0 
مادة (10) : يجب على المنشأة الطبية مراعاة أحكام قرار وزير الصحة رقم 291 لسنه 1980 و القرارات المعدلة له بشأن جمع و تخزين
و توزيع الدم ـ في حالة وجود مركز بها لهذا الغرض 0
مادة (11) : تسرى أحكام القانون رقم 367 لسنه 1954 في شأن مزاولة مهن الكيمياء الطبية و البكتريولوجيا و الباثولوجيا و تنظيم 
معامل التشخيص الطـبي و معـامل الأبحاث العلـمية و معامل المستحـضرات الحــيوية و القوانين المعدلة له و اللـوائح
و القرارات المنفذة على معامل الفحوص البكتريولوجية و الباثولوجية الموجودة بالمنشآت الطبية 0
مادة (12) : يجب أن يزود المطبخ بتغذية مياه نقية و الوسائل المناسبة للصرف و للتخلص من الفضلات و أن تكون التهوية و الإضاءة 
جيدة و أن تزود الأبواب و الشبابيك بسلك ناموسية 0
مادة (13) : يجب ألا يقل مستوى التجهيزات الطبية بالمنشأة عن مستوى التجهيزات الطبية بمستشفى وزارة الصحة المماثلة 0
مادة (14) : يجب أن يتوفر بكل منشأة طبية بها عشرون سريرا فأكثر عدد مناسب من الأطباء المقيمين على ألا يقل عددهم عن طبيب
مقيم لكل عشرين سريرا 0

مادة (15) : يجب أن يتوفر بكل منشأة طبية بها أسرة للعلاج العدد المناسب من الممرضات المرخص لهن بمزاولة المهنة على ألا يقل 
عددهن عن ممرضة للعيادة الخاصة بأسرة و ممرضة على الأقل لكل خمسة أسرة بالعيادة المشتركة و المستشفيات و ذلك 
خلال ال 24 ساعة 0
مادة (16) : لا يجوز لصاحب المنشأة الطبية تدوين أية بيانات على اللافتة أو الروشتة تخالف أو تجاوز البيانات الواردة بالترخيص 0

ثانيا : في شأن إجراءات تسجيل و ترخيص المنشآت الطبية
مادة (17) : يقدم طلب الترخيص للمنشأة الطبية إلى مدير الشئون الصحية المختصة موضحا به البيانات الآتية طبقا لنوع المنشأة :
أ - العيادة الخاصة :


----------



## الفهم (25 سبتمبر 2006)

اسم العيادة و اسم مالك مقر العيادة و عنوان العيادة و رقم التليفون و اسم صاحب العيادة المطلوب أن يصدر باسمه ترخيص مزاولة نشاط العيادة و رقم ترخيصه لمزاولة المهنة و تخصصه و عدد الأسرة ( لا يتجاوز ثلاثة أسرة ) و أسماء الأطباء المساعدين و عدد هيئة التمريض و نوعيتها و بيان ما إذا كان يوجد طبيب آخر يشغل جزء من العيادة 
و رقم ترخيصه 0
ب – العيادة المشتركة :
اسم العيادة و اسم مالك مقر العيادة و عنوان العيادة و رقم التليفون و اسم صاحب العيادة المطلوب أن يصدر باسمه الترخيص لمزاولة نشاط العيادة و رقم ترخيصه لمزاولة المهنة و عدد الاسره ( لا يتجاوز عددها خمسة أسره ) و اسم المدير الفني المسئول عن العيادة و رقم ترخيص مزاولة المهنة له و تخصصه و أسماء الأطباء العاملين بالعيادة و تخصصاتهم و أرقام ترخيص مزاولة المهنة لهم ( الاسم ـ رقم الترخيص ـ التخصص و عدد هيئة التمريض و نوعيتها و الخدمات المكملة بالعيادة و أرقام ترخيصها ( معمل تحاليل ـ صيدلية خاصة ـ أجهزة أشعة ـ أو مصنع أو معمل أسنان )
ج – المستشفيات الخاصة :
-	اسم المستشفى و اسم مالك مقر المستشفى و عنوان المستشفى و رقم التليفون و اسم مدير المستشفى المطلوب أن يصدر باسمه ترخيص مزاولة نشاط المستشفى و رقم ترخيصه لمزاولة المهنة و عدد الأسرة ( أكثر من خمسه أسره )
و التخصصات الموجودة بالمستشفى و اسم المدير الفني المسئول عن المستشفى و رقم ترخيص مزاولة المهنة و عدد 
الأطباء المقيمين بها و عدد هيئة التمريض و نوعيتها و الخدمات الطبية المكملة بالمستشفى و أرقام تراخيصها ( معمل تحاليل طبية ـ صيدلية خاصة أجهزة أشعة ـ مصنع أو معمل أسنان ) 
د – دور النقاهة : 
اسم الدار واسم مقر الدار وعنوان الدار ورقم التليفون واسم صاحب الدار المطلوب أن يصدر باسمه ترخيص مزاولة نشاط 
الدار وعدد الأسرة واسم المدير الفني المسئول عن نشاط الدار ورقم ترخيص مزاولة المهنة له وعدد الأطباء المقيمين وأرقام 
مزاولة المهنة لهم وعدد هيئة التمريض ونوعيتها والخدمات المكملة بالدار وأرقام ترخيصهم ( معمل تحاليل طبية – - 
صيدلية خاصة - مصنع أو معمل أسنان – بنك دم ) 0

ويرفق مع طلب الترخيص المستندات الآتية :- 
أ‌.	شهادة تسجيل النقابة للمنشأة 0 
ب‌.	رسم هندسي موقع عليه من مهندس نقابي للمنشاة بمقياس رسم ا:150 سم يبين الموقع وتفاصيل محتويات كل
دور علي حدة 
ج. بيان بالتجهيزات الطبية 0 

مادة (18): تقوم لجنة مشكلة من :- 
1.	مدير العلاج الحر بمديرية الشئون الصحية المختصة 0 
2.	مدير الإدارة الصحية المختصة 0
3.	مهندس من مديرية الشئون الصحية وإذا لم يتيسر ذلك يندب مهندس من مديرية الإسكان وذلك لمعاينة المكان الذي أعد كمنشأة طبية للتثبت من استيفاء الشروط والمواصفات المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم (51 لسنة 1981 ) والقرارات الوزارية المنفذة له علي أن تثبت هذه البيانات بنموذج معاينة خاص بذلك في مدة أقصاها شهر من تاريخ تقديم الطلب والمستندات المطلوبة فإذا تبين من المعاينة أن الاشتراطات غير مستوفاة تحدد للطالب مهلة أقصاها ستة أشهر لاستيفائها علي أن تتم المعاينة في نهايتها فإذا لم يكن الطالب قد أتم الاشتراطات جاز منحه مهله أخري مساوية لنصف المدة الأولي فإذا انقضت المدة الأخيرة دون أن تستوفي الاشتراطات رفض طلب الترخيص أما إذا كانت الاشتراطات مستوفاة ترفع الأوراق لمدير مديرية الشئون الصحية للأمر بقيد المنشأة في السجل المعد لذلك بالمديرية ويصدر القرار الخاص بمنح الترخيص من المحافظ المختص ويسلم صاحب المنشأة الترخيص وتقوم مديرية الشئون الصحية بإخطار الإدارة العامة للمؤسسات العلاجية غير الحكومية بوزارة الصحة والسكان بالبيانات المطلوبة طبقاً للبيانات الموضحة بالمادة (16) لكل منشأة صدر الترخيص فيها لقيدها بسجل مركزي لكل محافظة بهذه الإدارة 0 
مادة (19) : علي كل صاحب منشأة طبية أن يتقدم بطلب لتسجيل المنشأة في النقابة الفرعية المختصة ( بشري – أسنان ) باسم رئيس 
النقابة العامة للأطباء أو لأطباء الأسنان حسب نوع المنشأة و ذلك طبقا لنموذج تعده النقابة المختصة 0
مادة (20) : يؤدي طالب التسجيل إلى النقابة الفرعية المختصة رسم تسجيل باسم النقابة العامة المختصة نظير إيصال كالآتي : 
( أ ) 20 جنيها لتسجيل العيادة الخاصة
( ب ) 50 جنيها لتسجيل العيادة المشتركة
( ج ) 20 جنيها عن كل سرير بالمستشفى الخاص أو دور النقاهة 0
مادة (21) : تقوم النقابات الفرعية المختصة بإرسال الطلب للنقابة العامة بعد التأكد من صحة البيانات المدونه به طبقا للمادة ( 1 )
و أداء الرسوم طبقا للمادة ( 2 ) و تقوم النقابة العامة بإرسال شهادة تسجيل المنشأة الطبية في مدة أقصاها شهرين من
تاريخ تقديم الأوراق للنقابة الفرعية 0
مادة (22) : يقدم صاحب المنشأة طلباً الى اللجنة المشار إليها في المادة (22) من هذا القرار في خلال أسبوعين على الأكثر من تاريخ
الحصول على الترخيص لتقدير أجور الإقامة و الخدمات التي تقدمها المنشاة و مرفق بها المستندات المطلوبة على أن تنتهي
هذه اللجنة من أعمالها خلال شهر من تقديم الطلب ثم ترسل توصياتها للسيد المحافظ المختص لاصدار القرار اللازم 0
مادة (23) : تتولى لجنة تحديد أجور الإقامة و الخدمات التي تقدمها المنشآت الطبية الصادر بشأنها القانون رقم 51 لسنه 1981 قبل 
إرسال توصيتها الى المحافظين لإصدار القرارات اللازمة ، والتي تشكل على النحو التالي : 
1.	أحد وكلاء وزارة الصحة يختاره وزير الدولة للصحة ( رئيسا ) 0
2. السيد الأستاذ الدكتور ـ نقيب الأطباء ( أو من ينيبه ) 0
3. السيد الدكتور وكيل وزارة الصحة لقطاع طب الأسنان ( أو من ينيبه ) 0 
4.	السيد الدكتور مدير الإدارة العامة للطب العلاجي 0
5. اثنان من أعضاء مجلس النقابة العامة للأطباء 0 أعضاء 
6. السيد الدكتور مدير عام الإدارة العامة للمؤسسات العلاجية غير الحكومية 0
7. ممثل لاصحاب المنشآت الطبية يختاره نقيب الأطباء 0

و للجنة أن تستعين بمن تراه من ذوي الخبرة و أن تختار اللجنة من بين أعضائها مقررا لها و يكون لها حق تشكيل لجان 
فرعيـــة بالمحافظات و تختص هــذه اللجنـة بتلقي طلبات أصحاب المنشآت الطبية بتحديد أجور الإقامة و الخدمات التي 

تقدمها المنشأة مرفقا بهــا مستندات عنـــاصر التكلفة التي تمت الموافقة عليها عند الترخيص و لهذه اللجنة مناقشة صاحب 
المنشأة 0
مادة (24) : على الجهات المختصة تنفيذ هذا القرار 
مادة (25) : ينشر هذا القرار في الوقائع المصرية ـ و يعمل به من تاريخ صدوره في 28/4/1982 
وزير الدولة للصحة
د0 محمد صبري زكي


----------



## karimfekry (25 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## karimfekry (25 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لؤلووة قلبى على التعاون
و ما احتاجة باظبط هو
لتصميم مستشفى 250 - 300 سرير ما هى التخصصات المتوفرة
ما هى الفراغات الموجودة فى كل تخصص
المساحات
انواع الفراغات الخاصة لاخدمات العامة فى المستشفى ( مثل المطابخ - غرف تخزين الغازات - المحارق -..... الخ )
ارجو التركيز على الخدملت العامة و كذلك الجراجات
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (25 سبتمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان الاخوة الكرام قد اعطونا كافة المعلومات النظرية اللازمة لتصميم وتخطيط المستشفيات 
شكرا لكم جميع علي هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## لندا محمد (30 سبتمبر 2006)

www.healthcaredesignmagazine.com
ده موقع للمتشفيات


----------



## bosycat__2010 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الافاده


----------



## M.H.SH (7 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل الخير 
الحمد لله انا استفدت كثيرا 
والى الامام دائما
وادعو الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## لؤلؤة قلبى (9 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جامعة امدرمان الإسلامية
كلية العلوم الهندسية
قسم العمارة والتخطيط
الفرقة الخامسة:-
بحث : 
مستشفيات عامة:-



إعداد الطالب: 
إيمن عمادالدين


إشراف :
د. عمر ابو الزين 
م ت / أمين













بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المقدمة:
اسم المشروع:
مستشفي عام
الهدف من المشروع:
اقامة مستشفي عام بسعة 500 سرير بكافة التخصصات الطبية والحالات السريعة والحوادث بمنطقة الصناعة بمنطقة الحتانة الواحه الخدمة مجاورة سكنية لتوفر لهم العناية الطبية لتوفير الضغط علي المشافي الرئيسي.
أهمية المستشفيات:
تعتبر المستشفيات من المكونات الضرورية لبقاء الجنس البشري فهي تحافظ علي الجنس البشري من ان تفتك به الأمراض والأوبئة الفتاكة وهو دور كبير متعلق بعاتق الأطباء من قديم الأزل إلي يومنا هذا والمستقبل قديماً كانت تسمي البيمرستانات وتتطور مع العلم والتكنولوجيا وزادت الكثافة السكانية فالسودان بلد نامي يحتاج إلي كافة مؤهلات الخدمات العلاجية الصحية الصحيحة وزيادة عددها والمستشفيات يؤدي إلي زيادة الخدمات العلاجية وزيادة تخفيف الضغط علي المستشفيات الرئيسية التي أنهكتها كثرة الاستعمال ومرور الزمن عليها فأصبحت لا تحتوي علي أي نوع من البيئة الخارجية التي تساعد في العلاج للمرض. كمستشفي الخرطوم وأمدرمان بحري فهي من أقدم المستشفيات في العاصمة القومية وهكذا نجد أن من واجب وزارة الصحة الإتحادية والولائية من صيانه هذه المستشفيات القديمة وتوفير جو وبيئة مناسبة للعيش والعلاج بها. 





 الاقسام الرئيسية للمستشفى: العيادة الخارجية:
1.	غرفة الأحصاء .
2.	غرف الكشف.
1. عمومين 2 عيون 3 باطنية 4 أسنان 5 جراحة 6 نساء وتوليد 7 عظام 8 8مسالك بولية 9 جلدية 10 انف وأذن وحنجرة 11 أطفال 12 صدرية.

الأحصاء:
عبارة عن غرفة تعمل علي أحصاء المرض الداخلين إلي المستشفي وحالات الوفاة والولادة وجعل ملف كل مريض يحفظ في مكان سهل للحصول عليه وقت الحوجة.
وتحتوي علي ثلاث مكاتب واحد مختص بالمرض وواحد بحالات الوفاة وواحد بحالات الولادة. 

العيادة الخارجية:
هي غرف للكشف علي المرض الذي يانون للمستشفي والتي يتم فيها أما ادخالهم إلي العمليات أو العنابر في الحالات الخطرة أو وصف الدواء وخروج المريض ولذلك تكونه مرتبطة بالمداخل للمستشفي والعنابر والعمليات.
عيادة الأسنان:
تختلف هذه الغرفة عن بقية الغرف الكشف في أنها تحتوي علي كرس طبيب الأسنان الذي يجري فيه عمليات الخلع والخشو للأسنان
عيادة العيون:

تحتوي علي الأجهزة لكشف النظر والتي تحتاج الي 5.20 للتأكد علي تري اللوحة الكشف النظر.

عنبر العمليات الصغيرة:
يحتوي على عنبرين كل عنبر به 10 أسرة ومكانة لمراقبة المرض.
أسعافات أولية:
غرفة تعمل علي الأسعافات الأولية لمصابي الحالات الطارئه كالحوادث والأمور الطارئه كالتسمم والحوادث الحرجة وتكون قريب عنبر العمليات الصغيرة والكبيرة والأنعاش
حمامات:
تفضل الحمامات عنه بعضها البعض حمامات المرض عن حمامات الزوار ومن حمامات الأطباء

أي ما يعادل 3 حمامات لكل عنبر به 10 أشخاص أي ما يعادل مجموعتين من الحمامات 3 نساء و 3 رجال.
الانتظار:
هي صالة ينتظر بها الزوار سواء أن كانوا مرضي أو مرافقين للمرض الذين ياتون إلي العيادة الخارجية فأذا أخذنا انتظار بمعدل 5 أشخاص لكل عيادة.
فأن عدد الأشخاص الموجودين هم 60 شخص فيمكن أن تقع ما بين 100 – 120 شخص بما فيهم من المرافقين فأذا كانت مساحة الواحد 1.20 إذن المسافة الكلية = 120 م2.

الخدمات الطبية:
الصيدلية:
تضم محل تركيب الأدوية وغرف مواد وكهف للأدوية ومخبر ومن ثم غرفة نحوي علي طاولات مكتب ومركز للتغليف وحوض غسيل وغرفة للرباط
المعمل:قسم تتم فيه الفحوصات الخاصة بالمرض ويكون في منطقة وسط بين العيادات الخارجية وبين بقية اقسام المستشفي ويضم معملاً مركزياً للفحوصات الكاملة وصالة الأنتظار 
الأشعة:
تضم غرفة التصوير وكتب وغرفة خلع الملابس وغرفة التحكم في الأشعاعات التي تخرج وتكون الصالة الأشعة معالجة بالرصاص والمواد الأزمة لمنع تسرب الأشعة.

الموجات الصوتية:
تضم غرفة الكشف وصالة الأنتظار.
قسم العمليات:
يجب أن ينقسم قسم العمليات بأهمية كبيرة جداً وهي تمثل النواة في تكوين الذرة. ولا يتوقف نجاح العمل داخل العمليات علي التصميم مما بفي باحتياجات وعلاقة الداخلية من المكونات بل تؤثر عدة عوامل أخري في كتابة القسم.
-	اختيار الموقع المناسب بالنسبة لاقسام المستشفي الأخري.
-	توعية قسم العمليات بالنسبة للجهات الداخلية.
-	تحديد عدد حالات العمليات بالنسبة للأسرة بالمستشفي والتعرف علي مكونات المقسط الأقصي لقسم العمليات.
موقع العمليات بالنسبة إلي باقي الأقسام:
يمكن وصفه في عدة أمكنة بحيث تكون هنالك وسائل اتصالات مباشرة لبينة وبين الأقسام الأخري ووجود وسيلة غير ميكانيكية مثل المنحدرات لاستخدام في حالة تعطيل المصعد وضرورة تجاوز العمليات مع العنابر واتصال مباشر مع الحوادث والاستقبال.
توجيه قسم العمليات بالنسبة للجهات الأربعة:
فيما مضي كادة ضوء الشمس يمثل أهم نقطة في تصميم العمليات للتوجيه ناحية الشمال والشبابيك التي فر السقف وتوقفت هذه التصميم للأتي:
1.	تسبب أرتفاع درجات الحرارة في حالة العمليات.
2.	تمنع التوسع الراسي للمستشفي 
إلا أنه يجب تزويد الصالة بالضوء الطبيعي للاتي:
تعطي أضاءة ذات منحني طبيعي ثابت – تعطي عامل فصل الحرارة أقل عند أستخدام التكيف. 
1.	انجاز الأعمال الصغيرة.
2.	توفير مناخ نفس للفريق العامل.
3.	يساعد علي أيادة الجراثيم.


تحديد أعداد الحالات العمليات في المستشفي العامة.
توزيع أسرة المستشفي العام علي الأقسام العلاجية المختلفة كالأتي:
1. أسرة جراحه عامة 30%
2. أسرة أمراض باطنية 15%
3. أسرة أمراض نساء وتوليد	11%
4. أسرة اطفال 6%
5. اسرة مسالك بولية 5%
6. أسرة أنف واذن وحنجرة 4%
7. أسرة عظام 6%
أسرة رمد 8%
أمراض مستوطنة 1.5%
أسرة أمراض صدرية 1.5%
أسرة أمراض جلدية نفسية واسنان	7%

ولذلك نستطيع أن نقول المستشفي علي سبيل المثال فيه 200 سرير وهي 110 سرير جراحه و 55% أسرة مستشفيات ، 30% أسرة جراحه 25% اسرة للتخصصات المختلفة.
لحساب عدد حالات المستشفي لـ 200 سرير:
-	بنسبة الأسرة الجراحة 55%
-	المتوسط الزمني لإجراء عملية اساعد لمريض تم تحديد في غرفة التخذير.
-	المتوسط الزمني لاجراء عملية 1.5 ساعة لمريض تم تخذير في غرفة العمليات.
-	متوسط الساعات التي يعلمها الجراح 5.4 ساعات في اليوم 
-	متوسط دورة العلاج الجراحي 8 – 12 يوم.
عدد الأسرة الجراحية 200 × 55 / 100 110 سرير 
عدد العمليات في اليوم = 2 × 4 × 1 = 8 في اليوم
عدد العمليات في اليوم = 2 × 5 × 1 = 10 في اليوم.
نسبة العمليات الجراحية لعدد الأسرة = 110 × 8 × 100/100 = 8.8%
110 × 10 × 100/100 = 11%
المستشفي العام سعة 500 شخص:
مهما سبق غير أنه عند تصميم قسم العمليات حدود المساحة طبقاً للاتي:
1.	حالة عمليات لكل 50 سرير جراحي في المستشفي العام.
2.	ضرورة وجود صالة احتياطيه خلاف ما هو مطلوب وطبقاً للنسبة السابقة كبديل.
3.	ان تكون هنالك صالة عمليات خاصة بالجلات الوبائية تكون خارج القسم ولها مداخل خاص.
تقسم القسم العمليات حسب درجة التعقيم وتعقيم وتقسيم إلي ثلاثة:
1.	منطقة معقمة شمل حجرة العمليات والتعقيم الجزئي وجره التخدير وليس الحب.
2.	خط التعقيم تشمل حجرات الخلع والراحة للفنيين والأنعاش ومخازن الأمدادات المعقمة.
3.	منطقة نظافة عامة مشتل مرض مدخل قسم العمليات والحجرات الإدارية ومحطة ممرضات حيث انتظار والمرض

منطقة العمليات
تشمل الصالة وحجرة التعقيم الجزئي

ملحقة للمساعدة حجرات يمكن أن حجرات يجب أن 
لصالة العمليات منطقة النظافة العامة تفرز 




التخذير حجرة حجرة حجرة مخزن محطة مفعم التقيم
غسيل الأيدي لادوات النظافة لغازات ممرضات والامداد 


حجرات خلع حجرة الأنعاش حجرة الأمداد حجرات خاصة
والراحة اللجراحين والعناية المركزة الامدادات المفعمة خاصة بالنوبات


صالة العمليات: في عام 1957م
أجريت دراسة ان العمليات الصغيرة تحتاج الي ابعاد كحد أقصي 4.75 × 600 
المنطقة المظللة عبارة عن المنطقة المحيطة بالمربعي والتي توجد قها المعدات المتحركة ووجد ذلك من خلال مراقبة 22 عملية 
أما العمليات الكبيرة تحتاج إلي ابعاد كحد اقصي 8.10 × 600 

المنطقة المظللة عبارة عن المنطقة المحيطة بالمريض والتي توجد بها الأجهزة المتحركة ووجد ذلك ايضاً من خلال مراقبة 22 عملية وإلي المساحة التي يحتاجها الجراحون للعمل.
في عام 1964م من دراسة للدكتور زكريا الدرس دراسة دكتوراة وجد أن غرفة الي عمليات ت حتوي علي ثلاث مناطق مشغولة دائماً.


يتبع.....................


----------



## لؤلؤة قلبى (9 أكتوبر 2006)

1.	حول المريض.
2.	منطقة توجد بها معداد العملية 
3.	منطقة لتسجيل بيانات العملية.

ووجد أن المساحة المثالية لصالة العمليات العامة ابنادئها 6.25 ؛ 5.5" وهو الذي مساحته 36م2 وهو عبارة عن مستطيل 
-	وعن 7.95 × 6.25 أي بمساحة 47.81 م2 لصالات نقل الأعضاء بالمراكز الأبحاث والمستشفيات التعليمية.
-	وبذلك نجد أن لابد لصالة العمليات الجراحية لا تقل عن 33.11م2 ولا تزيد عن 36.00 م2.
-	ولابد من ان تكون الزوايا النهائية للعمليات دائرية الشكل حتي لا تتواجد فيها البكتريا.
-	ووجد أنه بما يتعلق بالأرتفاع يكون بين 3.20 – 3.60 وذلك للإعتبارات الأتية.
-	إمكانية تركيب وحدة الأضاءة المركزية الخاصة بالمنضنضدة العمليات.
-	موقع قسم العمليات وبالتالي صالة العمليات أما أن تكون امتداد في قسم العلاج الجراحي (عناصر النوم) منكي ارتفاع باقي الأقسام.
-	سهولة أجراء النظافة العامة للسقف.
-	حجرة التخدير:
يجب توفير مخرج مستقبل لخروج المريضات من صالة العمليات بعد أجراء العملية وعدم استخدامها للخروج وذلك لأنها تكون مشغولة بتخدير المريض التالي.

أبعاد غرفة التخدير:
يبين الرسم الملصق أ 32 & ب 33 
الشكل (1) المساحة 27.09 م2 بابعاد 6.30 × 4.30 نجده قد وحد فيه قسم غزل بستائر لفحص المريض ابعادة 3.00 × 2.10 م وبلك يصبح الجزء الخاص بالتخذير والأجهزة الملصقة 17.64م2 بأبعاد 4.20 × 4.20 
ويبين الشكل (ب) مساحة قدرها 5.76 م2 وابعادة 2.40 × 2.40 ونجد أنه باضافة 9 حول هذا المسطح لتثبيت الأجهزة التانية دون أعادة العاملين تصبح المساحة 17.64م2 مربع ضلعة 4.20 م2
حجرة التعقيم والغسيل:
بالإضافة إلي ما سبق يحتوي قسم العمليات علي حجرتين أضافيتين تلاصقان مع حجرة العمليات أجراءها معتمه وتسمي حجرة التعقيم الجزئي أو الأخري تسمي حجرة الغسيل.
لها ثلاث حلول للمسقط الأقصي تختلف في تنسيق الحركة (العلاقة العامة) 
يعتمد الحل الأولي علي عدم تقاطع في حركة السيرة وهي حركة تقاليدية (العمليات – حجرة العسل – حجرة التعقيم مرة أخري).


شكل رقم 1 

الحل الثاني يبين علي دخول العاملين علي هاتين الغرفتين واللغتان اندمجتا في جرة واحدة ويتم يتم من خلال أصالة العمليات وهو غير محيز للأتي:
1.	عدم اتاحة الغرض للفصل بين حركة الغسيل وحجرة التعقيم.
2.	تعرض وضع مناضد المحركة والمعبأ بالالات الجراحية والمعقمة والجاهزة للعمل بها في صالة العمليات مما يشغل حيزاً في هذا الصالة تعوق العمل بها.

شكل رقم (2
يمثل هذا العمل حلاً وسطاً بين الجلين السابقين وهو يفضل حيز الغسيل عن حيز التعقيم بواسطة اجهزة التعقيم والتي وضعت في الحائط الفصل بينها.

شكل رقم (4)


وهنالك اتفاق شبة عام بين مصممي المستشفيات علي وجوب تجاوز وتلاصق مجري التعقيم والغسيل لصالة العمليات علي أن تترتب حركة بينهما علي انفصال حركة الملوثات عن حركة المعقمات وعدم السماح للأفراد العاملين بالانتقال والدخول للغرفتين عبر صالة العمليات.
أبعاد ومساحة حجرتي الغسيل والتعقيم حجر الغسيل وحجرة التعقيم:
المسافة التي يجب تركها بين الحائط الخارجي للحجرة إلي الحد الفاصل بين حجرتي الغسيل والتعقيم هو 3.000م والتي تسمح بجربة الحركة وعدم الاعاقة للعامل.
وتكون ابعادها 5.2 × 3.000 رفاضتها 15.60 م2 أو 6.60 × 3000 م ومساحتها 19.80م2 حسب نوع الأجهزة المستخدمة.
وحالياً حدث تطور جديد لججرتي الغسيل والتعقيم أدي إلي القاء الكلي لاجهزة التعقيم التي توجد في الحائط الناصل بينهما مما ذكرنا سابقاً وبذلك اصبحت لا توجد هنالك علاقة بينها وانما أصبحت علاقة مباشرة بين كل من حجرتي الغسيل والتعقيم بالتعقيم المركزي وذلك بعد دخول اجهزة الحاسب الآلي والعقل الأكتروني في تجهيز أدارة المستشفيات.


شكل رقم (5)

حجرة التطهير – غسيل ايدي الجراحين وأرتداء الحيب:
المقصود بها غرفة للغسيل بالماء والصابون والحكول ويرتدونه اعطيتهم وزي العمليات والذي يستغرق في المتوسط 15 دقيقة. ويزرع كالأتي:
1.	دقيقة لغسيل الأيدي بالصابون والماء.
2.	دقيقة لتحقيق الأيدي بواسطة منشقة الهواء الساخن.
3.	دقيقة للغسيل بواسطة الشاش معقم بالكحول.
4.	دقيقة لنظافة الأظافر في مستخدماً مقص عند دقائق للغسيل الأيدي يغزي معصمه.

حجرة الأنعاس :
ينقل لها المريض بعد العملية مباشرة وتغيير حلاً وسطاً بين العمليات والعنابر وهي للعناية بالمريض والحيلولة دون النكسه واختلف في أنها تكون حجرة لسرير واحد أم حجرة لعد أسرة.
ويفضل أن تكون هنالك غرفة أنعاش لكل صالة عملية تحتوي سريرين وقد أخن أغلب الأطباء عي أن تكون المسافة بين الاسرة 1.80م وعندما 1.5 م أما الاسرة ومفاس السرير 1.9 × 0.60 م فتكون المساحة الواحدة للسرير الواحد في غرفة الأنعاش 9.18م مربع بخلاف 
الألوان في غرفة العمليات:
استعمال الألوان من العوامل المهمة في أي وسط والتي بالتالي تعدد إلي رؤيته مريحة أو غير ذلك فالالوان الناتحه بدرجة كافية تعطي انعكاسات للضوء علي أظهار جمال هذه الألوان ولذلك تساعد علي أظهار جمال هذه الألوان وكذلك تساعد علي الرؤية الجيدة. ولاختبار الألوان لقسم العمليات يراعي الاتي:
1.	تكامل الألوان المستخدمة في الحيز مع نظام الأضاءة بها لايضاح التباين المطلوب في الأضاءة.
2.	تساعد علي ايضاح مظهر النظافة وتكامل مع العمل الذي يتم في الحيز.
3.	تقضي الراحة النفسية وتزيد من كتائب الحيز.

وقد احتل الجراحون في اختيار الألوان فبعضهم فضل الأبيض بعضهم الأزرق والأخضر الناجحين وبعضهم الأزرق والأخضر النانحين وبعضهم فضل الأسود.
من فضل الأبيض كان سببهم يتمشي مع مبادئ النظافة العامة والتقسيم في صالة العمليات إلا أنه يعكس الضوء بنسبة عالية مما يكون سبباً في أجهاد يصر الجراحي في عملة.
أما الذين يمدحون الأسود فمحجتهم في ذلك أنه يساعد علي تركيز انتباه الجراح علي السطح المضاء والواقع مباشرة تحت المصباح.
ونجد أن هذا التباين القوي ربما بسبب تركيز شديد الجراح ينتج عنه تعب للعبرة وارهاق ذهني يوسع للجراح.
أما الذين يقصلون الأخضر الفاتح الغير لامع (مط) فأنه يعطي معامل انعكاس مناسب للضوء ويتناسب مع التباين في مجالات الأضاءة بصالة العمليات كما يتباين مع لدن الأم الاحمر. 
وقد توصل ايتسمان فيها أن إلي الأتي في مستشفي بنيويورك ايام:
1.	السقف:
اصفر ناتج يحيط به عند تعامله مع الحابط بشريط من نفس اللون ولكن ذو شدة أعلي 
2. الحوائط :
وهن الثلث الأعلي من الحائط بنفس درجة الشريط المحيط بالسقف وربط بين هذه اللون والوان الأزرق الذي استخدم في المسطح الباقي من الحائط شديد من اللون الأخضر.
3. الأرضية 
أختبر كما اللون الأخضر.
وذود استمان الأضاءة المركزية فوق المنضدة بمرشح اصفر للضوء واتتجه بملاءه صفراء تحت رأس المريض وعدم الألوان ذات النسيج العالي.
والنشيطات لغرفة العمليات:
1.	الرخام والغيتاني الغير لامع للحوائط.
2.	السيراميك والتراث وبلاطات الفينيل للأرضيات.
3.	الهان بوبة الأنامل سنتبتك للأسقف والحوائط.
يجب أن تكون مواد التركيبة ذات الوان فتوافق مع المجموعة الكونية العامة المقترحة للجند وأن لا يقل مواد ارتفاع التركيبة لصالة العمليات والخبرات المتجاورة عند 2.7 – 3.000 مد علي أن يذهن الجزء الباقي من الحائط والسقف ببوية الأنامل سنتنيك الغير لامعه فوق البياض وبنيغي لون النكسه في الحائط أسفلة.
أما الارضيات فيجب أن تكون من:
1.	مواد صلده تقاوم أعمال التنظيف الدائم.
2.	اللحامات بيرة بلاطه مادة النكسه تكون متلاصقة وبنفس الصلابة.
3.	تقاوم الكهرباء الاستاتيكية بالنسبة لنمو الأرضيات.
4.	من مواد سليلوزية (أنامل سنتيك ) الدهاتات الأسقف.
العنابر:
عدد الأشخاص بالمستشفي هم 500 شخص فاذا كان العنبر به 10 أشخاص لكل عنبر والشخص الواحد يأخذ مساحة 5 متر فأن المساحة الكلية للعنبر 50 متر مربع.
ولدينا 50 عنبر ولكل عنبر مساحته 50 متر فأن المساحة النهائية للعنابر 2.500 متر مربع.

قسم الخدمات العامة:
محرقة: 
هي عبارة عن فرن يعمل علي حرف النفايات من المستشفي لحرفها للحد من أنتشار الأوبئات ونعمل علي محرقه تعمل علي نظام الفلاتر لتصفية وتنقية الهواء المستخرج حتي لا يؤثر في المنطقة المجارة السكنية.

المغسلة 
هي عبارة عن مبني لعمل علي تنظيف الملابس للمرض والممرضين والعاملين في الحقل الطبي ويفرز فيها الغسيل إلي قسمين ملابس نظيفة نوعا ما وهي ملابس الأطباء والعاملين بالمستشفي وهي تفضل غسيل عادي بواسطة مكنات غسيل ضخمة وتحفظ بواسطة النجار ويكون بواسطة ماكنيات البخار.
أما القسم الثاني فهي ملابس المرضي وتغسيل غسيل خاص وبواسطة ماكينات خاصل وتغسل بواسطة مواد خاصة لقتل البكتريا والجراثيم الأخري ثم تكون ونرجع إلي اقسام المستشفي المختلطه.

المطبخ:
يضخ المطبخ قسم الطبخ وقسم اللحوم الطازجه وقسم الخضروات وقسم لاعداد الوجبات الخاصة بمرض الحالات وقسم التوزيع والثلاجات للتخذيرة.
ولكل قسم يحوي علي ثلاجات ضخمة لتخزين ويحافظ علي درجات الحرارة.






استراحة الأطباء:
تحتوي علي سراير الأطباء للاستراحة ولفضل استراحة طيبات واستراحة اطباء وتكون للأطباء المناوئبين في تلك الليلة دائماً ما يكون طبياً أو طبيبين ولذلك تكون الفرحة للطبيبين فقط موجود بها ثلاثة أسرة للأحتياطي.بلحق بها صمام واحد.


م الحمام الواحد لأطباء = 200 × 3.20 = 6.4 متر
م الحمام الواحد للطبيبان = 2.00 ْ 3.50 = 7 متر 
وحدة الهندسة:

وهي وحدة تعمل علي صيانة المستشفي سواء من النواحي الكهربائية وصيانة الأثاثات وورش لصيانة العربات الأسعاف وصيانة الماكينات والصرف الصحي وهي عبارة عن ورش صغيرة مجمعة كمجمع خدمات.













دراسة البشر
يضم المشفر العاملين والأطباء والممرضين والزوار.

المرضي:
هم الجزء الذين يدخلون المستشفي لغرض المعالجة من مرض ما تحت اشراف وحدة من الأطباء المنازين مفضلة الحالات والأجناس والأعمار فمنهم الأطفال ومنهم الشباب بنين أو بنات ومنهم المشبية ومنهم من ذوي الجنسيات المختلفة الذين حل معهم المقام في هذه البقعة من الارض. ونجد أن المستشفي يجب أن يضم كافة التخصصات الطبية لهذا الأعمار بالأضافة علي توفير البيئة المناسبة للعيش في هذه البيئة.

الزوار:
من عادة السودانيين كثرة المجالات خاصة الزيارات وكما وصي بها بني الرحمة صلي الله عليه وسلم وهم أيضاً بمختلف الأعمار ولذلك يجب توفير بيئة جيدة للزاير حتي حينما يكون مع مريضة يستطيع التاثير عليه بواسطة العامل النفسي ويساعد ذلك علي الأسراع في عملية العلاج بمساعدة البيئة وينصح الأطباء عامة بضرورة توثر بيئة مناسبة في المشافي لنساعد في العلاج النفسي الذي يكمل العلاج الجراحي أو الطبي عامة.

الأطباء:
هم الذين يقع عليهم عبء الأهتمام بالمرضي ومعالجتهم بكل ما يستطعيون وهم بمختلف الدرجات الطبية من الطالب المتمرن علي حيز الأمتبار ثم إلي طبيب الخدمة والوطنية ثم إلي مرحلة طيب العموم ثم إلي نائب الأخصائي ثم ألي الأخصائي الذي تتفاوت درجاتهم حسب الخبرة العملية والسنة فكلما زاد الوقت علي الأخصائي كلما كان عالم بأمور كثيرة ناتجه عن الخبرة في هذا المجال.

الممرضين والممرضات:
هم مساعد الأطباء في العلاج وذلك بالمنايعات اللصيقة الممرضين ورفع التقارير أول بأول الي الطبيب المختص بالمريض كل هذه تؤثر علي وظيفة الممرضين ويجب تخصيص كل مجموعة منهم إلي قسم معين أو حسب الخبرة في العمل ايضاً.

الفنيين :
هم العمال المسؤولون عند الماكينات وطريقة تشغيلها وصيانتها والقيام بالأعمال الفحص بالمعمل وأجهزة التصوير الأشعائي والعديد من الأدوار و التي تقوم علي المسئولية الكاملة للمعدات والأجهزة خاصة في قسم العمليات وتجهيز العملية.

العمال:
هم غير العاملي بالحقل الصحي سواء من المنظفين أو العمال المسئولون من الصيانة للمعدات والعربات والتوصيلات وجميع منعطفات المسفر في أعمال يدوية 












الشكل والتوجيه 
فيما يتعلق بتوجيه الشكل المبني فقد احذت أن يكون المحور الطويل للمبني ممتداً (شرقاً وغرباً) وذلك لـ
•	القليل من تسليط أشعة الشمس المباشرة علي المبني ، مما يقلل من الحرارة النافذة إلي داخل المبني ، وكذلك التقليل من نفاذ أشعة الشمس المباشر إلي داخل المبني.
•	تعريف أكبر جزء من المبني للتهوية الطبيعية والتبعت نفس هذه التوجيه بالنسبة لطوابق العنابر والبحث العلمي لذات الأسباب الساابقة ، ولان عنابر المرض احوج إلي التهوية الطبيعية من بقية الأقسام.
وبالنسبة لاختيار شكل المبني فقد نتج لي بعد توفيق الله أولاً من مراعاة توزيع الوحدات الخيرية الداخلية للمبني ومراعاة الحركة والنشاط داخل هذه الوحدات ، ثم الانتقال من الداخل إلي الخارج في التصميم ، لأن مراعاة الناحية الوظيفية أهم من مراعاة الشكل وخاصة في مباني المستشفيات وبعض الأطلال علي نماذج كثيرة لمخططات المستشفيات والأشكال العامة لها في الدول العربية والعالم نصل إلي حوالي البضع والأربعين مخططاً ثم تم الوصول إلي الشكل الحالي للمستشفي.

الباب السادس
الحلول التقنية
النظام الأنشائي:
النظام الأنثائي المنبع في أنشاء المبني هو نظام البلاطة المسطحة وذلك لـ 
1.	سهولة وبساطة التصميم.
2.	توفر الخبرة الفنية والأيدي العاملة لتنفيذة.
3.	توفير المواد الخام (اسمنت ، حصي ، رمل ، حديد مسلح)
4.	يعطي حرية في توزيع الفراغات الداخلية.
الأساسيات من نوع البيئة تحت أرضية الضيف ، وأما في بقية أجزاء المبني فهي من نوع القواعد المنفصلة مع وجود نواصل للهبوط بين هذين نوعين من الأساسات للاختلافات في قوي التحميل العنبر متجانسة الناتجه من استعمال اساسات تختلفة. كذلك يوجد فاصل هبوط بين أجزاء المبني المرتفعة لاربعة طوابق والأجزاء الأخري التي تنتهي في طابق الأرض للاختلاف في أوزان المبني الضاغطة علي التربة تفادياً لحصول هبوط مدخاوت في أجزاء المبني وبالتالي نصدع المبني كما يوجد فاصل تمدد في المحور الطولي للمبني تفادياً لهبود مبني نتيجة قد يوجد من اختلاف في المبني تفادياً لهبوط مبني نتيجه طاقة يوجد من اختلاف في تكوينات التربة ولما يحصل من تأثيرات العوالم المناخية ، أن أكبر طول تسمح به القياسات العاملة هذين (40- 60) متر بدون فاصل تمدد 
النظام النباتي:
الحوائط :
تكون من مكونات من الطوب الأحمر العادي وحوله اسمنتيه إلا في حجرات المصاعد والوائط الخارجية فأنها من الخراسنانه المساحة لكما أن حجرة التصوير بالأشعة من البلوكات الخرسانية التي يتخللها أخ الرصاص.
الأرضيات:
ارضيات الحمامات ، المطبخ ، المعامل ، المغاسل ، الصيدلية مغطاه ببلاط بالسراميك المقاوم للأحماض العازل للرطوبة وأرضية البرروم مغطاه ببلاط الاستيل كرين ويقية الأرضيات الداخلية مغطاة ببلاط لينوليم المصنوع من بودرة القلين وحشو وارضيات وزيت بذرة الكتان المغلي لهذه مسلح بالخيس ، ويمتاز بمقاومة المصور، ويتحمل كثرة المشي عليه وسهل التنظيف و معمر استعمل بطريقة صحيحة ، والمماشي الخارجية مغطاة ببلاط الأرضفة الخرسانية من نوع الا تترك كذلك أي بضع ينتؤات بحيث يعيش كانتو بلاط في تجويفها الخاص بها في البلاط الملاصقة لها فلا تحتاج إلي مونة لاصقة. 
البياض:
الأشعة مشبعة بياض الباريوم ويتكون من (3 رمل اسمنت : 3 مسحوق الباريوم) ومعمول (3) سم مع عزل الحجرة تماماً بالراح الرصاص. وفي قسم الولادة في غرفة الولادة المرحلة (1) (2) شطبة بالبياض العازل للصوت حيث تصادف إلي البياض بروش القلين أو نشارة الخشب ويكيس وجه الأخير بخليط من الجبس وكذلك في حوائط الممرات وصالات الإستقبال والغرف المظلمة 
الحوائط مشبعة بالبياض العادي:
وأذا الحوائط الخارجية فهي مكسوة بالبلاطات الخرسانية سابلة المصنع حيث تقاوم الظروف المناخية وتمتاز بعمر أطول ولا تحتاج إلي صيانة مستمرة وتعطي مظهراً جميلاً ورذيناً يتناسب مع المستشفيات.


----------



## لؤلؤة قلبى (9 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ كريم فكرى 
ارجو من ماارسلتة تجد الافادة وانا تحت الخدمه


----------



## معماري ناقد (9 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم 

معلومات ممتازة

الي يشوف عنوان الموضوع يخاف انه يكون بالفعل ما يكون بالفعل ما في حد قادر يعطيك معلومات عن المستشفيات , لكن بعد كل هذا الكم من الاخوة الكرام من المعلومات , فلا داعي للقلق .

حياكم الله


----------



## المعماري (9 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليكم موقع Healthcare Design 

سوف تجدون فيه مواضيع جيدة تخص الموضوع...

وخاصة قسم Case studies 

http://www.healthcaredesignmagazine.com/Default.htm


----------



## karimfekry (18 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم االله كل خير 
و شكرا لكل من ساهم بالمعلومات


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة حول مشروع كبير ................. يخوف أكبر المعماريين


----------



## علاء من المغرب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه الايضاحات الهامة. 
بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## عمر عووضة (21 يوليو 2009)

لك منى الشكر و التقدير على الموضوع


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 يوليو 2009)

خدمات الطوارئ :​تصنيف أقسام الطوارىء :
المستوى 1 : يوفر رعاية طوارىء شاملة على مدار 24 ساعة في اليوم مع وجود طبيب متمرس في رعاية الطوارىء يتواجد في نوبات العمل في جميع الأوقات ، ويجب أن يشتمل هذه المستوى على طبيب مقيم داخل المستشفى لتغطية خدمات التخدير والأطفال والنساء / التوليد والعظام والجراحة والباطنة ، كما يجب تغطية الخدمات في مجال التخصصات الأخرى في حدود مدى زمني قدره 30 دقيقة تقريباً ، كذلك يجب توفير التغطية للمشكلات الفيزيائية physcial  الأخرى وما يرتبط بها من مشكلات عاطفية .
المستوى 2 : وهذا المستوى يوفر رعاية الطوارىء على مدار 24 ساعة في اليوم مع وجود طبيب متمرس في رعاية الطوارىء بحيث يتواجد في نوبات العمل في جميع الأوقات ، ويوفر هذا المستوى الاستشارات التخصصية في حدود 30 دقيقة تقريباً ، كما يجب توفير التغطية للمشكلات الفيزيائية/الجسدية الأخرى وما يرتبط بها من مشكلات عاطفية مع وجود تدابير التحويل إلى قسم آخر إن احتيج إلى ذلك .
المستوى 3 : ويوفر رعاية الطوارىء على مدار 24 ساعة في اليو م مع توفير طبيب واحد على الأقل في مدى زمني قدره 30 دقيقة ، كما يجب توفير الاستشارات التخصصية عن طريق طلب موظف طبي متخصص أو بالتحويل إلى مستشفى معين حيث يمكن توفير الرعاية المحددة .
المستوى 4 : ويوفر رعاية معقولة في التقييم إن وجدت طوارىء وفي القيام بالاسعافات الأولية لإنقاذ الأرواح ، مع الإحالة المتخصصة إلى أقرب مستشفى يكون قادراً على توفير الخدمات المطلوبة ، وتتحدد التغطية من الأطباء بواسطة الطاقم الطبي المحلي . 
 تعريفات : 
تتراوح مستويات العناية للطوارئ من الاسعافات الأولية الى الاجراءات الجراحية الرفيعة المستوى مثل اصلاحات جروح القلب ، الا أنه لتطبيق تلك المقاييس فان خدمات الطوارئ يتم توضيح مواصفاتها فى فئتين كبيرتين :
(‌أ) الاسعافات الأولية والجروح : الاسعافات الأولية للطوارئ هى تلك العناية التى يتم توفيرها بصفة مبدئية للعمل على ثبات حالة المصاب والتقليل من احتمال حدوث اصابات تالية أثناء نقل المصاب لتلقى الخدمات الطبية المختصة وكقاعدة عامة يتم تقديم الاسعافات الأولية للطوارئ بواسطة فريق اسعافى مدرب لحالات الطوارئ أو عن طريق خدمات مشابهة والذى ينقل المصاب بعد ذلك الى المستشفى مباشرة لتلقى العلاج الذى يعقب ذلك ، ورغم ذلك كله فان كثيرا من المصابين يتم نقلهم فى سيارات خاصة بواسطة أشخاص عاديين غير مدربين الى أقرب مستشفى قد يكون أو لا يكون بها جميع الخدمات المطلوبة ومن المهم أن تكون المستشفى -فى تلك المناطق- قادرة على تخفيف حدة حالات الجروح والترتيب لتحويل المصاب الى الجهة المختصة القادرة على اعطاء العلاج الذى يتناسب مع هذه الحالة.
(‌ب) العناية بجروح الطوارئ قد تتراوح من عملية الخياطة البسيطة بالغرز لجروح الفئة الخامسة ، وخدمات حالات الطوارئ الرئيسية الى الاجراءات الطبية الجراحية الواسعة النطاق ذات الفئة (أ) وخدمات الطوارئ الشاملة. ويجب أن تتوفر خدمات المنشآت التى تشمل العناية بجروح حالات الطوارئ على مدار 24 ساعة مع تقدم العناية الكاملة لحالات الطوارئ بحيث تؤدى اما الى خروج المريض الى بيته أو تنويمه بالمستشفى المختص مباشرة.
 عــــــام :
ان نطاقات ونوعيات وخدمات الطوارئ التى يجب توفيرها ينبغى أن ترتكز على احتياجات المجموعة السكنية المحيطة ومدى توافر الخدمات الأخرى داخل نطاق المنطقة ففى الوقت الذى يجب فيه العمل على توفير الاسعافات الأولية لحالات الطوارئ فى كل مستشفى فقد تكون خدمات الجروح الكاملة النطاق غير عملية أو مزدوجة بشكل غير ضرورى. وحقيقة الأمر قد يكون وجود منشأة خاصة بجروح حالات الطوارئ تنطوى على تكلفة باهظة الثمن دون وجود المعدات الكافية والطاقم الوظيفى الذى يعمل لمدة 24 ساعة أمرا خطيرا يشكل تهديدا لحياة المصاب. واذا حدث احتمالات فى تأخير توافر العلاج الرئيسى نتيجة سوء توجيه المصابين الذين قد يتم ارسالهم مباشرة خلاف ذلك الى المستشفى المتخصص. ونورد المقاييس التالية على أنها تمثل فقط الحد الأدنى للمقاييس. وبالنسبة للمنشآت الاضافية التى قد تطلب حسب الحاجة ينبغى أن تكون وفقا للمطلوب وذلك ايفاء بالبرنامج. ويتم تغطية التدابير الخاصة بمنشآت توفير العلاج والحالات غير الطارئة لمرضى العيادات الخارجية بشكل مستقل فى القسم 9-3.
والتنسيق بين خدمات الطوارئ وخدمات العيادة الخارجية أمر أساسى لأن الكشف الطبى يعد غالبا أمرا ضروريا للتفرقة بين حالات الطوارئ وغير الطوارئ. وبالاضافة الى ذلك فقد يكون هناك الرغبة فى عمل تدابير تتعلق بتوسيع خدمات قسم العيادة الخارجية أثناء وبعض فترات الذروة والتى تبلغ مداها أوقات حدوث الكوارث.


 الاسعافات الأولية لحالات الطوارئ :
- كحد أدنى ينبغى أن يتواجد بكل مستشفى التدابير الخاصة بعلاج حالات طوارئ الاسعافات الأولية وذلك للطاقم الوظيفى والموظفين والزوار بالاضافة الى الأشخاص الذين يجهلون أو الذين لا يستطيعون الوصول فورا الى الخدمات التى تقدم فى منشآت أخرى. وهذا ينبغى أن يشتمل على :
(‌أ) تمييز المدخل بالعلامات المميزة بالدور الأرضى وحمايته من التقلبات الجوية.
(‌ب)غرفة علاج بمساحة خالصة لا تقل عن 11 متر مربع باستثناء دورات المياه ومنطقة الانتظار والمستودع. ويجب أن تحتوى كل غرفة علاج على مصباح اضاءة لعملية الفحص والكشف وطاولة عمل ووحدات لغسيل الأيدى. ولمبات انارة لاظهار أشعة اكس وخزائن ومستودع أدوية وتدابير للأكسجين وتفريغ الهواء. ويمكن ايجاد مساحة اضافية بغرفة العلاج بين الحجيرات الصغيرة للمحافظة على السرية.
(‌ج) مستودع بعيد عن حركة المرور يكون تحت رقابة الطاقم الوظيفى الخاص بالتوريدات والمعدات الطبية العامة لحالات الطوارئ الجراحية أو الطبية مثل جهاز الانعاش وجهاز صدمات القلب والجبائر الخ....
(‌د) التدابير الخاصة بحالات الاستقبال والملاحظة وانتظار الزوار.
(‌ه) غرفة دورة مياه للمرضى قريبة من غرف العلاج.
(‌و) ممر موصل الى مركز مراقبة السموم بالبيانات والترياق.
 قسم الاسعاف : 
عندما يجب توفير خدمة حالات الطوارئ على مدار الأربع وعشرين ساعة فينبغي أن يكون نوع وحجم وعدد الخدمات طبقا لما هو محدد فى البرنامج التشغيلى. وكحد أدنى يجب توفير ما يلى :
(1) مدخل الدور الأرضى يكون محميا من التقلبات الجوية وذو ممر مباشر قادم من مهبط الهليكوبتر وان كان ذلك واردا وذو ممر موصل من الطرق العامة لمرور عربات الاسعاف والمركبات. ويجب تحديد المدخل والممر الموصل الى المبنى بعلامات مميزة واضحة . واذا تم استخدام الرصيف المرتفع لخروج عربات الاسعاف فينبغى توفير سلالم صعود للمشاة وممر دخول لعربات اليد المتحركة.
(2) ممر دخول مرصوف لحالات الطوارئ بحيث يسمح بخروج المرضى من السيارات وعربات الاسعاف ومكان مؤقت لايقاف السيارات بحيث يكون قريبا من المدخل.
(3) محطة الاستقبال والمراقبة ويكون موقعها بحيث تسمح بملاحظة طاقم الموظفين ومراقبة الدخول الى منطقة العلاج ومداخل المشاة والاسعاف ومنطقة الانتظار للزوار.
(4) ينبغى توفير مستودع للنقالات وعربات اليد المتحركة لتوصيل المرضى ، وهذا المستودع يجب أن يكون خارج حركة المرور وذو ممر قريب من مداخل الطوارئ.
(5) ينبغى توفير منطقة عامة للانتظار بمنشآت لدورات المياه ونوافير الشرب والهواتف.
(6) يجب أن يكون مركز الاتصالات جزءا من محطة التحكم أو قريبا منها وعلى أن يتواجد به أجهزة الراديو (اللاسلكى) والهاتف ونظام الاتصالات- أنظر القسم 7-27
(7) وينبغى أن تكون مساحة كل غرفة فحص أو علاج 11م2 على الأقل من المساحة الأرضية ويجب أن تحتوى الغرفة على طاولات عمل وخزائن ووحدات لغسيل الأيدى وجهاز لاظهار أفلام أشعة اكس ومصابيح للكشف.
(8) غرف للـ Trauma / cardiac  لاجراءات حالات الطوارئ بما فى ذلك جراحات حالات الطوارئ بمساحة لا تقل عن 21م2 من المساحة الأرضية الخالصة. وينبغى أن يوجد بكل غرفة خزائن وأرفف لتوريدات الطوارئ وأجهزة اظهار أفلام الأشعة ومصابيح للفحص وينبغى توفير مساحة فراغية اضافية ذات ستائر للغرف الصغيرة للمحافظة على السرية لاستيعاب أكثر من مريض واحد فى غرفة الجروح فى وقت واحد.
(9) التدبير الخاصة بأعمال تقويم العظام وتجبيرها وهذه التدابير يمكن أن تتم فى غرف الجروح أو فى غرف مستقلة وينبغى أن تشمل التدابير مستودعا للجبائر وتوريدات تقويم العظام الأخرى وحوض للجبس وخطاطيف للشد وأجهزة اظهار أفلام الأشعة ومصابيح الكشف والفحص .
(10)محطات النظافة والتعقيم : وهذه تقع بالقرب من كل غرفة من غرف تقويم العظام والجروح.
(11)مدخل موصل الى خدمات الأشعة والمختبر.
(12)يمكن أن يكون مركز مراقبة السموم جزءا من محطة الممرضات
(13)التدابير الخاصة بالتخلص من النفايات الصلبة والسائلة وهذه قد تكون عبارة عن حوض سريرى (اكلينيكى) ذو جهاز لتنظيف مباول الأسرة بدفق المياه داخل غرفة أعمال المواد الملوثة.
(14)مساحة تخزين (لتخزين عربات الانعاش ووحدات أشعة اكس المحمولة والمعدات الأخرى بحيث يكون موقعها خارج حركة المرور ويسهل الوصول منها بسهولة الى كل من غرفة العلاج والجروح.
(15) دورات مياه للمرضى.
(16)غرفة تخزين لتوريدات المواد النظيفة المعقمة والملوثة أو المستعملة وينبغى أن تكون الغرف النظيفة والملوثة مستقلة دون وصلات مباشرة اليها.
(17)محطة منطقة الملفات والمستندات وأعمال طاقم الموظفين وتكون مزودة بكاونترات وخزائن ومستودع للأدوية. وهذه المنطقة يمكن أن تكون مشتركة مع - أو تشتمل على- مراكز مراقبة الاستقبال ومراقبة المواد السامة والاتصالات. كما يجب توفير مدخل قريب موصل الى منشآت غسيل الأيدى.
(18)خزائن مقفلة أو مستودع آخر مأمون داخل منطقة عمل الممرضات لحفظ الأغراض الشخصية للطاقم الوظيفى.
(19)استراحة مع دورة مياه للموظفين قريبة من الخزائن المغلقة.
(20)غرفة أو غرف ملاحظة تكون تحت مراقبة الطاقم الوظيفى برؤية العين للمرضى الذين قد يحتاجون الى ملاحظة قبل التنويم أو الخروج ، وقد يتم استخدام غرفة أو أكثر من غرف العلاج أو الكشف لهذا الغرض.
(21)توفير مناطق لتوسيع منطقة تصنيف حالات الاصابات حسب درجة الشدة والأقل والعلاج والملاحظة وقت حدوث الكوارث.
(22)حجرة صغيرة لعمال النظافة داخل أو بجوار مناطق خدمات الجروح.
(23) غرفة عزل.
(24) غرفة فصل بمساحة لا تقل عن 11.15 م2 تكون قريبة من الأمن ذات عزل صوتي .
7-9-و التفصيلات والتشطيبات (مواد الانهاء ) - التهوية والمقاييس الميكانيكية والكهربائية
منقول من الارشادات العامه لتصميم وانشاء المستشفيات العامه والعيادات الصحيه
مترجمة عن كتاب :​GUIDELINES FOR DESIGN AND CONSTRUCTION OF HOSPITALS AND HEALTH CARE FACILITIES​


----------



## malsudy (21 يوليو 2009)

اريد معلومات عن الاشتراطات الفنية لبناء صيدليه ومخزن ادوية المستشفيات شاكرا لمن يزودني باي معلومات


----------



## فاطمة المفتش (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا عالمعلومات القيمه وجزاكم الله خيرا في الدنيا والاخرة
وياريت الاقي عندكم معلومات عن مستشفى السرطان


----------



## مهندس الحقيقة (4 سبتمبر 2010)

تقرير في غاية الروعة والدقة اشكر صاحيبة المتالق 


الفهم

وجزاك الله كل الخير يا صديقنا الغالي


----------



## waheeb_sd (5 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله الفيييييييين خير*


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 مايو 2013)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

